#ubuntu-no 2010-11-08
<Kagee> [18:55:16] <Integgroll> GOOD PLAN GUY SINCE CAPS ARE LOWER IN THE ASCII TABLE WE CAN SAVE MORE BITS
<Berge> Jeg fikk kritkk for å ha énbitsfeil i et program på jobb en gang. (Det var en stor bokstav vs liten bokstav-greie.)
<Berge> (Jeg fikset det og svarte at jeg hadde flippet rett bit.)
<jontoenn> Jeg får ikke til å se på NRKs nett-tv. Får følgende mld når jeg trykker på en lenke: Behøver Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source. Hvordan løser jeg det?
<jontoenn> Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan se NRK Nett-TV? Kjører Ubuntu 10.04, Firefox med Filmavspiller og VLC. Får beskjed om at MMS-protokoll behøves...
<jontoenn> er det noen her?
<johslarsen> jontoenn: hos meg spilles nrk nett-tv gjennom "Windows Media Player plugin-in 10 (compatible; totem)" (versjon 2.32.0), men vet ikke hva jeg har gjort for denne Firefox (3.6.12), Ubuntu Desktop 10.10
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-09
<johslarsen> jontoenn: hos meg spilles nrk nett-tv gjennom "Windows Media Player plugin-in 10 (compatible; totem)" (versjon 2.32.0), men vet ikke hva jeg har gjort for denne Firefox (3.6.12), Ubuntu Desktop 10.10
<johslarsen> jontoenn: det jeg vet at automatisk pleier å kunne hjelpe mot slike problemer er at det første jeg gjør når jeg kjører opp en ny ubuntu maskin er å innstallere "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<jontoenn> hva er ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<johslarsen> en pakke i apt-get
<johslarsen> men det er bare en teori for hvorfor det fungerer hos meg
<jontoenn> jeg har oppdaget at jeg har Totem v. 2.30.2 og ikke 2.32.0 . Jeg kan ikke finne 2.32.0 i synaptic, hvordan laster jeg ned den nye versjonen?
<jontoenn> (har wmp-pluginen for den 2.30.2)
<johslarsen> det følger sikkert med en nyere versjon av totem i ubuntu 10.10 i forhold til 10.04
<jontoenn> kan jeg oppdatere til 10.10 smertefritt og enkelt? (har ikke tid til backup og reinstalleringer nå...)
<johslarsen> du burde kunne det, men er endel å laste ned
<jo-erlend> nrk? 
<jo-erlend> installer moonlight. Det fungerer bedre i praksis, dessverre.
<jo-erlend> heh... NÃ¥ fungerer visst plutselig NRK med totem igjen.. Merkelige greier.
<Promille> Heisann. Har noen her hatt problemer "failed to compile modul vmmon" når du skal installere vmware workstation på ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Promille> her er en bug som er rapportert, som samsvarer 100% med mitt problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/671369
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 671369 in Ubuntu "After 10.10 update vmmon failed to compile" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<||jess|> heisann. Finnes det noen små ubuntu-bilder for virtualbox klare til bruk?
<jo-erlend> hva vil du bruke dem til?
<||jess|> med guest additions ferdig installert
<||jess|> skal kun kjøre noen enkle kommandoer i terminalen
<jo-erlend> ikke som jeg vet om, men det skulle jo ikke akkurat være så vanskelig å lage?
<jo-erlend> åh. 
<jo-erlend> hva trenger du guest additions til da? Er ikke det stort sett bare for grafikk? 
<||jess|> nei det er jo egentlig ikke noe pes, hadde bare håpet å slippe å laste ned hele 600mb
<||jess|> tror guest additions trengs for å kunne bruke usb?
<jo-erlend> det kan du slippe. Det er noe som heter Ubuntu Minimal, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> ||jess|, det er mulig ja.
<||jess|> jo-erlend: fant ingen minimal. Laster vanlig live-cd ned nå
<jo-erlend> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <-- 12.5MB
<||jess|> flott, takk! :)
<jo-erlend> :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-10
<audun> I have a hopefully well-defined question. Anyone there?
<audun> I have messed with a usb-stick, so now theres a locked lost-found folder on it. I plan to delete it, so I've logged into a terminal as root. But how do I navigate to the usb.stick, and whats the 'delete'-command? I'm not used to bash...(shame)
<Kagee> Do you want the answer in norwegian or english ?
<audun> Sorry...norsk :-)
<Kagee> du kan starte med "cd /media<enter>" (gå til mappen /media) og så "ls<enter>" (list opp ting i mappen du står i (/media))
 * jo-erlend har tatt seg en uke i Fedora-leieren. Det er nokså spennende.
<audun> Hm, jeg er nå i mappen /media, men ls-kommandoen gir intet resultat
<Kagee> audun: du sier du er i et root-shell, hvordan kom du dit?
<audun> Vent litt....jeg hadde glemt å sette inn sticken (rødme). Nå kommer det opp 'usbstick' i blå skrift. 
<audun> Er nå 'inne i' usbstick, og ls-kommandoen vise mappen lost+found, som jeg vil delete
<audun> er logget på som root@<min-maskin>
<Kagee> det skurrer fortsatt når du sier "logget inn som root", men "rm -r '/media/usbstick/lost+found'" (pass på enkeltapostrofeR) burde gjøre det du vil
<audun> Jeg åpnet 'terminal,' skrev 'sudo bash,' oppga brukerpassord, og vips ble jeg forfremmet til root. Nå skal jeg prøve å fjerne mappen....
<Kagee> hmm, grei nok metode. bedre enn mye annet jeg har hørt beskrevet som "logget inn som root"
<audun> Det gikk!  Enten er du et geni, eller så er jeg veldig fersk. Kanskje helst det siste, he he. Tusen takk for veldig god hjelp!
<Kagee> Det er nok absolutt det siste ... :-P
<audun> Har bookmarket denne kanalen. Bibi
<Kagee> bibi how?
<audun> bye bye i kortversjon
<Kagee> s/bibi/bye bye/g
<jo-erlend> jeg ble bannet fra #Fedora for å si at jeg mente at de RedHat-baserte systemene burde frembringe en publikumsfigur for RedHat sånn som Ubuntu har gjort for Debian... 
<jo-erlend> sier noe, hæ?
<jo-erlend> det var ikke #Fedora. Det var #Fedora-social, altså en offtopic kanal :>
<jo-erlend> det er interessant. Jeg har alltid sett på Ubuntu som den konservative Linuxdistroen, men etter en ukes tid med Fedora, så kan jeg ikke annet enn å lure på om Ubuntu er den radikale. 
<khamael> går det an å hente musikk fra en cd direkte til en itunes-server i rhythmbox?
<jo-erlend> det går an med en plugin.
<khamael> til rhythmbox? hvor finner jeg?
<jo-erlend> å, jeg vet ikke om den finnes enda, men hvis det er noe du trenger, så er det jo verdt å kjempefor? :)
<khamael> egentlig bare latskap. går fint å overføre fra pc til server etter ripping, også
<jo-erlend> ja, det er klart. Det går an å ta tog fra Oslo til Trondheim også, men det er mye kjedeligere enn å hoppe ditt med en jet-dreven pogostick. 
<manneatingduck> Har noen en link til en god beskrivelse av konseptet bak rdiff når det brukes med rsync? Jeg forstår at det må genereres en forholdsvis smart checksum-fil eller lignende som sendes over for å vite hva som må sendes av data, men er nysgjerrig på hvordan det gjøres :)  
<manneatingduck> Overse, jeg er visst blind. Wikisiden for rsync, som jeg var innom for sju minutter siden, inneholder nettopp dette. 
<Kagee> manneatingduck: linker mottas med takk
<manneatingduck> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync#Algorithm
<manneatingduck> Beskrevet under rolling checksum
<manneatingduck> Og http://rsync.samba.org/tech_report/node2.html
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-11
<jontoenn> Hei! Jeg har den norske versjonen av Ubuntu 10.10, men behöver svensk tangentbord. Har forsøkt å søke på nettet og ubuntu.no men finner ikke ut av det. noen som kan hjelpe?
<jontoenn> tangentbord=tastatur
<Berge> Instillinger→Tastatur→Utformingar?
<jontoenn> hvor finner jeg Innstillinger?
<Berge> Under Systemet-menyen.
<jontoenn> har fortsatt ikke helt oversikt over den nye utformingen. Hvor finner jeg system-menyen?
<Berge> Eh, vet ikke. Jeg bruker 10.04 (-:
<Berge> Er den endret?
<jontoenn> fant! :)
<jontoenn> ja :)
<jontoenn> tanken bakom er bra, men ikke like smidigt som man skulle ønske :)
<jontoenn> ligner litt på MacOS
<jontoenn> LØST: Programmer -> System -> Språkinnstillinger
<jo-erlend> Berge, han bruker vel Unity, tenker jeg. Det er jo lurt å si sånt. :)
<Berge> ah
<tertitten> reboot exception, could not mount root filesystem, could not mount clic filesystem ... I saw that there was a package called clicfs, do I need that package ?
<Malin_> Før når jeg har koblet meg til serveren min via x2go, har jeg fint kunnet spille av musikk på serveren gjennom høytalerne til serveren. Det som skjer nå er at jeg får lyden lokalt på klientsida. Går jeg inn i lydinnstillingene på serveren finner den ikke noe hardware der
<Malin_> Så har jeg kanskje utrykket meg uforståelig, men da får dere spørre
<Kagee> jeg syntes det var klart nok
<Kagee> men jeg skjonner ikke hvorfor lydhardwaren skal bli borte
<Kagee> får du spilt av lyd når du sitter lokalt på serveren?
<Malin_> Kagee: jeg får ikke opp gnome der en gang av en eller annen grunn....
<Malin_> så hadde vært fint om jeg fikk avinstallert nvidia-driveren eller noe igjen?
<Malin_> og hvordan man tilbakestiller til den default-driveren, slik at jeg i alle fall får et skrivebord opp der
<Kagee> 10.04 eller 10.10? nyeste g
<Malin_> 10.04
<Malin_> det er desktop-versjonen også, så ikke server-versjonen av Ubuntu
<Kagee> i 1010 har recoverymenyen er fint valg for failsafe X
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> er det ikke noe slikt i 10.04?
<Malin_> og jeg må også stoppe gdm der, siden X kjører opp i 100% cpu visst ikke osv
<Malin_> så noe er nok ikke som det skal der :(
<Malin_> skal logge meg inn på kanalen her  lokalt her jeg, så jeg kan teste ut ting på serveren, uten å forsvinne herifra
<Malin-> inne via x-chat lokalt, så kan jeg ta for meg problembarnet
<Malin_> på skjermen på serveren er det bare noen farger som ligner text-tv
<Malin_> bare at det er hultertilbulter
<virtuelv> ouch
<virtuelv> Nov 11 23:40:38 galactica kernel: [ 2268.504043] Critical temperature reached (100 C), shutting down.
<Malin-> åjda :S
<virtuelv> nå vet jeg ikke hvor reelt det der er 
<virtuelv> begynte å skje klokka fem i dag, og kan ikke se noen god grunn til det - lufta som kommer ut er ikke fryktelig varm
<Malin-> hm... nei, ikke godt å si, kan jo være en feil :)
<Malin-> har nå kjørt
<Malin-> eller har avinstallert alt av nvidia-drivere og kjørt update-iniramfs
<Malin-> men tja, nå fikk jeg et slags gui, men det ser jo tja... uforståelig ut :S
<Malin-> nå ser det bedre ut, fikk meldinga om at UButu is running in low graphic mode
<Malin-> så får jeg prøve å få den til å ikke gjøre det da
<Malin-> og nå kommer lyden fra serveren og ikke lokalt :
<Malin-> :D
<Malin-> men tja.. burde gå an å fikse grafikken her vel?
<Malin_> hm.. kanskje en fordel å stoppe gdm på rett maskin :S
<Malin_> gjorde det lokalt jeg :p
<tertitten> haha
<tertitten> fort gjordt da :)
<tertitten> gjordt ?
<tertitten> gjort
<Malin-> hm... da fikk jeg reinstallert NVIDIA-driverene, men da får jeg ikke opp annet enn en sort skjerm
<Malin-> når jeg rebooter
<Malin-> etter at den skal ha bootet opp og begynne å laste inn gnome og sånt
<Malin-> men husker jo ikke hvordan man avinstallerer nvidia-driveren 100% heller jeg men
<tertitten> etter du reinstallerte prøvde du nvidia-xconfig ? vet ikke om det hjelper men
<Malin-> etter jeg reinstallerte nvidia-driveren prøvde jeg å reboote
<Malin-> og fikk ikke noe skjermbilde etter bootprosessen
<Malin-> etter det prøvde jeg å avinsallere (fant ut hvordan)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-12
<Malin-> så gjorde jeg dette: sudo update-initramfs sudo update-grub og tok også å fjernet blacklistinga av noveau (usikker på om jeg har stavet modulen helt rett her) og rebootet
<Malin-> fikk ikke noe annet enn den melidnga om at Ubuntu kjører i lowgraphic mode
<Malin-> prøvde å blackliste nvidia
<Malin-> så kjøre en sak om make new configureatin for hardware. Altså rekonfiguere x fra den menyen som man får når man får melding om lowgraphicsmode
<Malin-> så resatte jeg X
<Malin-> og da fikk jeg opp halveisgnome
<Malin-> med fin bakgurnn, der alle ikonder osv igner aquarell
<Malin-> *ikoner
<Malin-> eneste som ser fint ut er bakgrunnsbildet
<Malin-> prøver å reboote nå
<Malin-> får gui liksom, men det ser jo helt ubrukelig ut. aner ikke hvordan jeg skal forklare noe nærmere jeg
<Malin-> om jeg starter opp i recovermodus, og velger failsafe, så får jeg noraml GUI, men med lav oppløsning
<Malin-> men virker som det henger igjen NVIDIA-driver i kjernen enda :S
<Malin-> skal jeg ta bilde av det mon tro?
<tertitten> prøv å sette en annen driver i /etc/x11/xorg.conf .. f.eks nv, nouveau, nv eller fglrx
<tertitten> dobbel nv der ja
<tertitten> fglrx er vel muligens ati det ja
<Malin-> Ja, hm.. hadde det vært mulig å fortalt med teskje hvordan jeg gjør det? :)
<Malin-> kjekke med ssh er jo atj eg får koblet meg på og fikset ting læl :D
<tertitten> om du har "sudo apt-get install nano" om du ikke har nano installert
<Malin-> awh.. du skrev x11 og ikke X11 :p
<Malin-> nano er her :)
<Malin-> kjenner til nano, er mer hva jeg skal ha med i den xorg.conf fila jeg lurer på
<tertitten> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tertitten> se under device, endre device til en driver du vet er installert. .. trykk ctrl+o også ctrl+x
<Malin-> pussig, men den er helt tom her.. hehe
<tertitten> sudo shutdown -r now
<Malin-> skal jeg gjøre det?
<Malin-> lager den en ny xorg.conf når den booter igjen?
<tertitten> det var som f..  da har du aldri kjørt nvidia-xconfig du da ?
<tertitten> mens du hadde nvidia driveren installert altså
<Malin-> har kjørt nvidia-xconfig jo
<Malin-> mens den var installert.....
<Malin-> men finnes en del xorg.conf.backup her nå da
<tertitten> hmm, ok, merkelig, vel sjekker litt her np
<tertitten> *nå
<Malin-> takk :)
<tertitten> dette er hva du "skulle" ha gjort om du hadde xorg.conf
<tertitten> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/96770-solved-ubuntu-loads-blank-screen.html
<tertitten> og satt device enten til vesa eller nouveau
<tertitten> det er mulig du kan skape filen /etc/X11/xorg.conf og lime inn det som står der og at det da funker fin fint
<tertitten> men bruker du nouveau må du selfølgelig "u blackliste" den først
<tertitten> device = driver altså 
<tertitten> sier feil hele tia jeg :)
<tertitten> brb, suge jæværn ut a en sigg...
<Malin-> hehe :)
<Malin-> sjeker linken jeg, legger til det den sier, så skal jeg fjerne blacklistinga av nouveau
<tertitten> men forresten du har installer nvidia fra gtk-jockey ?
<tertitten> tror du kan kjøre den i terminal også ..
<tertitten> Malin-, du kan jo selvfølgelig også teste sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg om du ikke allerede har gjort det. .
<Malin-> har ikke prøvd det. jeg husker ikke sånne kommandoer hele tida hm.. nå har jeg prøvd å lage en ny xorg.conf med utgangspunkt i en av de backup-sakene
<Malin-> hvor jeg har endret fra nvidia til nouveau-driver
<Malin-> så får vi se :) samt fjernet den fra blacklist
<Malin-> og blacklista nvidia (muligens unødvendig men)
<Malin-> så får vi se, visst det heller ikke hjelper, skal jeg teste med dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<tertitten> gød løck
<tertitten> :)
<Malin-> hm.. ser ut som samme har skjedd... :S
<Malin-> da blei det å reconfiguere x ja...
<Malin-> kanskje bare fjerne xorg.conf, så jeg er sikker på den lager en helt ny?
<tertitten> ja, det kan du jo prøve. ..
<tertitten> tror den da velger å bruke en annen, i en annen path. husker ikke helt. .
<Malin-> skal sjekke hva den finner på når den har laget en ny
<Malin-> den laga ikke noe ny xorg.conf
<Malin-> men blant alle backup-filene, finnes det en som heter: xorg.conf.failsafe
<tertitten> egentlig "bruker ikke" X.org serveren xorg.conf lenger.. men nvidia driveren gjør det .. 
<Malin-> men den kjører vel ikke den nå?
<Malin-> å? :)
<tertitten> nei. .
<Malin-> ante jeg ikke :)
<Malin-> så hva jeg skal gjøre da da? :p
<tertitten> bruker en fil fra en undermappe av X11, jeg husker bare ikke hvilken eller hvor den ligger
<tertitten> har du prøvd å reconfigurere xorg ?
<tertitten> enda
<Malin-> hm.. nei
<tertitten> prøv det
<Malin-> hm.. hvordan det skal skrives inn i terminalen mon tro?
<Malin-> med dpkg ?
<Malin-> ja.. :)
<tertitten> ja, one sec..
<tertitten> finns litt info om dette her: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<Malin-> problemet mitt nå er at det ikke kommer opp noe i terminalen av spørsmål etc, når jeg kjører den der
<Malin-> kan prøve direktep å serveren
<Malin-> nope
<tertitten> hmmm, da har jeg ingen anelse ..
<Malin-> men kan starte gdm nå og se
<Malin-> nei, samme driten
<Malin-> ser helt forferdelig ut :(
<tertitten> da har jeg ingen anelse, eneste jeg kommer på er å kjøre gtk-jockey fra terminalen, om det funker da
<Malin-> command not found :p
<Malin-> kansje jeg må installere den først da
<Malin-> er ikke noe pakke som heter det ser det ut til
<Kagee> hmm, x vil vel lytte til x.conf om den finnes ?
<Kagee> det er bare det at den ikke trenger den
<tertitten> he he, kanskje den heter jockey-gtk ?
<Malin-> ja, det het den visst
<tertitten> ja det var det ..
<tertitten> lol
<Malin-> men den trenger x for å kjøre
<Malin-> men kan kjøres i terminal med: jockey-text
<Malin-> sier den i alle fall
<tertitten> test det da :)
<Malin-> ja.. dette er outputen
<Malin-> http://pastebin.com/R99nT8SB
<tertitten> zzzz, da har jeg ingen anelse. .. trodde nvidia var enkelt på ubuntu jeg :)
<Malin-> trodde jeg også... :S
<Malin-> det virket jo fint, så virket det plutselig ikke i det heletatt....
<Malin-> og nå aner jeg ikke hva jeg skal gjørem er :S
<Malin-> får jo brukt severen til det jeg bruker den til vanligvis, men slit om jeg ønsker å koble den til tv-en og sånt
<Malin-> får vel ordne så den ikke booter opp gdm
<tertitten> ja. . men uansett så kan du jo prøve å få litt hjelp på #ubuntu da ..
<Malin-> ja... tror jeg tar det en annen kveld, men kan prøve meg der ja
<Malin-> eventuelt ta backup av det jeg trenger, så reinstallere hele driten
<Malin-> litt av et språk det var på meg :p
<tertitten> he he. .
<Malin-> sukk. nei, det gikk ikke å få lyd ut nå da :( uff... jeg blir gal, er vel litt feil å si, for det føler jeg at jeg allerede er nå :p
<Kagee> vel. jeg har planlagt full reinstallasjon av dekstopen min for å fikse problemer med ati-driveren, så jeg er ikke riktig person å spørre :)
<Malin-> Kagee, hehe :)
<Malin-> ja... jeg vurderer sterkt å reinstallere i alle fall
<Malin-> må planlegges litt da
<Malin-> har jo webserver, transmission-daemon osv der
<Kagee> jeg var klar for reisntallasjon helt til jeg fant ut at jeg ikke hadde en eneste cd
<Kagee> jeg vet ikke hvorfor, men jeg liker ikke å installere produksjonssytemer fra minnepinne
<Malin-> hehe ja, går jo raskere å installere fra minnepinne, av en eller annen grunn, klarer den serveren (som er en laptop) kun å boote fra cd-rom, selv om den skal kunne klare fra minnepinne
<Malin-> når/om jo-erlend sender oppover den prosessoren + hovedkortet, så kan jegfikse en stasjonær server eller no i stedet
<Malin-> awh, jeg leste teksten din feil jeg Kagee 
<Malin-> trodde du skrev du foretrakk å bruke minnepinne :p
<Malin-> men var jo motsatt
<Kagee> nei, faktisk ikke
<Malin-> hvorfor liker du det ikke?
<Kagee> jeg har dårlig erfaring med det
<Malin-> Fordi man i teorien kan ha endret noe i minnepinnen?
<Malin-> awh
<tertitten> kikke litt på helloween 2 jeg tenker jeg :)
<Malin-> ja
<Malin-> hm... jeg skal titte nærmere på serveren i helga eller når jeg eventuelt får tida
<jo-erlend> heh... Alarmen gikk på N900-en min igår kveld klokka 23:08, men jeg hadde ikke laget noen alarm. :)
<virtuelv> jaja
<virtuelv> alle alarmene på iphonen min var en time feil
<virtuelv> selv om jeg opprettet dem etter vintertid
<virtuelv> måtte slette alle som en, sette klokka til manuell, før jeg satte den tilbake, og fikk normale alarmer igjen
<Sakarias> virtuelv: en kammerat av meg klaget over det samme her om dagen
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, virtuelv: det er en kjent bug som Apple har visst om i lange tider, leste jeg. 
<Sakarias> har ikke hatt det problemet
<Kagee> Sakarias: hvor mye telefonstyr har du ?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, kanskje du er for avansert? Apple er jo for vanlige forbrukere, vet du. :)
<Kagee> jeg vet du har en N900. og jeg tror du har en android
<jo-erlend> deilig... Jeg har fått programmert massevis de siste par dagene. Det er kjempelenge siden sist. 
<Kagee> :)
<jo-erlend> nå begynner datamodellen å bli forholdsvis moden, så da er det å sette igang med gtk. Det har jeg egentlig veldig lite erfaring med, så det blir litt moro. 
<Sakarias> Kagee: nokia 1612, hero, nokia 900, iphone4
<Sakarias> nokia e71
<Sakarias> er de jeg kommer på i farta
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4H6gK81d5k ;>
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hehe, så gamle telefoner har jeg ikke her i Oslo
<jo-erlend> det var vel egentlig Iphonen jeg tenkte mest på, men... :>
<Sakarias> meh
<Sakarias> har lenge lurt på om de spretter godt på vannet dog
<jo-erlend> prøv! Ta med deg et kamera :)
<jo-erlend> Malin-, jeg må nesten ha adressen din hvis jeg skal sende den pakken til deg. Jeg tror ikke "nordover" holder helt for posten. 
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-13
<Kagee> hva er mest oversiktlige måte å se "denne linjen er i filA men ikke i filB"? Jeg er ikke interesert i linjenummer eller noe slik, vil bare vite hvilke linjer filA har som ikke er i filB
<Sakarias> Kagee: første som slår meg er diff, men du har sikkert alt prøvd den
<Kagee> en ren "diff filA filB" er noe rotete
<citoyen> diff har en god del opsjoner for å forenkle output
<citoyen> se på http://docs.freebsd.org/info/diff/diff.info.diff_Options.html
<Kagee> vimdiff gjør nesten det jeg vil, godt nok til det jeg trenger det til nå iallefall
<||jess|> heisann. Hvordan legger jeg ubuntu-live-cd.iso-en på en usb-pinne?
<Kagee> ...
<Berge> ||jess|: Du vil starte fra en USB-minnepinne?
<Kagee> ||jess|: du følger instruksjonene på samme side som du lastet ned iso-fila?
<Berge> Kagee: Det vel ikke så mange instruksjoner på f.eks. http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<Kagee> Berge: vel. nei. men dersom du laster ned fra ubuntu.com så er det vanskelig å unngå å se.
<Berge> Kagee: Det gjør man jo ikke (-:
<Berge> Da må man jo klikkedillemikke masse.
<Kagee> ._.
<||jess|> Berge: Har sett instruksjonene fra ubuntu.com-sida, men de er lite generiske. Jeg bruker ikke ubuntu til å legge iso-bildet over på usb-pennen.
<Kagee> ... hva bruker du da?
<Berge> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download - under «Burn your CD or create a USB drive», trykk «I would like to create a: USB stick» og «Show me how»
<||jess|> Linux, men ikke ubuntu
<Kagee> .... ja vel.
<Berge> ah
<Berge> ||jess|: Hvilken Linux?
<Kagee> Da kan du antagelig få gode resultater med Unetbootin
<||jess|> ok, skal prøve Unetbootin
<||jess|> (bruker Mandriva)
<Kagee> Det hadde vært en veldig nyttig opplysning sammen med ditt oprinnelige spørsmål
<||jess|> Jepp. Beklager det :)
<Kagee> vet noen hvordan jeg kan (dersom det er mulig) zerofill'e med regexp ?
<Kagee> [0-9]{1,2} kan enten bli 9 eller 90, men jeg skulle gjerne hatt det til å bli 09 og 90
<Berge> hm
<Berge> Vanligvis bruker man jo typisk sprintf() elns til det.
<Berge> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/899804/pad-an-integer-using-a-regular-expression har forslag.
<Kagee> Jeg klarte ærlig talt ikke å få noen av dem til å fungere.
<Kagee> jeg overlever uten, det hadde bare vært fint
<geirha> Hvilket program bruker du?
<geirha> sed?
<Kagee> rename
<geirha> Ah, da kan du bruke noe perl-magi.
<Kagee> O_o
<geirha> Men perl er jeg ikke noe god på. Jeg vet det går an, men husker ikke hvordan. :)
<geirha> Jeg hadde gjort det i bash i stedet.
<geirha> (fremfor å lære meg perl)
<Berge> rename tar inn et hvilket som helst perluttrykk, faktisk.
<Berge> Så bare gjør noe med $_
<Berge> Da kan du bruke printf!
<geirha> Ja, noe sånt :)
<Malin-> jeg lurte på noe ved denne outputen jeg: http://pastebin.com/P43adwv5
<Malin-> der det står max speed og current speed
<Malin-> når det står max på 4096 og current på 2100, betyr det at prosessoren er laget for opp til 4Ghz? men at den er klokket ned til 2.1Ghz? eller betyr det at socketen klarer så mye?
<khamael> jeg har satt opp en "ubuntu one"-konto. virker det sånn at ting jeg legger i "Ubuntu One" katalogen automatisk blir synkronisert til nettet, opptil 2 gb?
<Malin-> såvidt jeg veit ja
<Malin-> men er vel mer å tjene på å å oppgradere til SSD-disk osv :) hehe
<khamael> backup
<khamael> ah. ikke meg
<Malin-> khamael, jeg "svarte" min egen post her litt lengere oppe :p
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-14
<Malin_> Nettet var nå ute her i dag i flere timer.... :S
<Malin_> stod på sidene til canal digital at det var trøbbel i området her
<Malin_> grøss
<Kagee> einarjh: nope. looking good so far. ati-bindriver var mer stabil på et nyinstallert system enn ett oppgradert et.
<Kagee> feipaste men grei ok for denne kanalen uansetr :-)
<Kagee> Er det noen som har satt opp et UnionFS-type filsystem her ?
<Sakarias> har ikke engang hørt om det
<Kagee> jeg ønsker å kombinere tre mapper på tre forskjellige harddisker til et mountpoint/folder
<Sakarias> why?
<Kagee> fordi de inneholder samme type data, men jeg kan ikke flytte dem? (de respektive diskene er fulle)
<Kagee> og jeg vil ikke lete på tre steder
<Sakarias> kjøp en disk til som er like stor som de 3 du har :P
<Kagee> 4-TB-disker er dyre (on de i det hele tatt finnes)
<Sakarias> tror 3 er de største...
<Kagee> See. You did not solve my problem :-P
<Sakarias> joda... du kjøper disse usb kabinettene som kan ta 2 eller flere disker :P
<Sakarias> hmm, diskene mine har ikke blitt sendt enda heller :(
<Kagee> Sakarias: eksempler?
<Sakarias> Kagee: drobo f.eks
<Kagee> derja
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/KPJYCGe0
<Huffameg> hei. eg lurte på om nokon kunne hjelpe meg: eg har nyss instalert ubuntu 10, og det meste funkar godt. Eg klarer å køyre youtube-filmar, men dei byrjar å hakke skikkeleg kvar gong eg køyrer dei i fullskjerm.. tips?
<Malin_> har du høyreklikket og sjekket om hardwareakselerasjon er krysset for?
<Malin_> 10? 10.04 eller 10.10?
<Malin_> om det hakker, så kan det jo tenkes du ikke har installert drivere til skjermkortet? Om du kjører nvidia eller ati-kort?
<Huffameg> eg trur eg har 10.04.,.. men du må nok ta det skritt for skritt med meg, diverre,,
<Huffameg> ja, den er skrudd på..
<Malin_> ja :) tar det gjerne skritt for skritt ;)
<Malin_> oki :)
<Malin_> har du nvidia- eller ati-skjermkort?
<Huffameg> det veit eg ikkje..
<Malin_> oki :)
<Malin_> skal vi se. Jeg ser i alle fall for meg at det kan hakke når en ikke har grafikkdriveren installert
<Malin_> så om du kunen trykket system -> administrasjon og maskinvaredrivere?
<Malin_> da skal den søke om den trenger noen ekstradrivere
<Huffameg> ok. då er det reboot time
<Huffameg> Malin_: perfekt
<Malin_> funker det fint nå?
<Malin_> hakker ikke eller?
<Huffameg> nei..
<Malin_> nice :D
<Malin_> for uten grafikkdriveren kan den jo ikke benytte seg av hardware-akselerasjon tenker jeg, så nå ska det gå bra gitt :D
<Huffameg> takktakk
<Huffameg> Malin_: kanskje du kan hjelpe meg med ein ting til? eg freista no å køyre ein film.. eg reknar med at eg manglar ein codec - kva for ein skal eg søkje etter?
<Malin_> du kan se etter en pakke som heter: ubutu-restricted-extras
<Malin_> *ubuntu
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> den skal inneholde mye codecs osv
<Malin_> fant du den pakken i programvaresenteret?
<Huffameg> javisst.. men eg får ikkje til å spele av dvd likevel..
<Huffameg> "kunne ikke lese fra resurs"
<Kagee> dvd med kopisikring?
<Kagee> eventuelt, hvilket program bruker du for å spille av ?
<Huffameg> eg freista både "filmavspiller" og vlc
<Huffameg> altså.. ein vanleg filmdvd, så ja..
<Kagee> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Kagee> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Kagee> Det er vel faktisk også den "riktige" måten og gjøre det på
<Kagee> og afaik så er det lovlig i norge også
<Huffameg> Kagee: parfait!
<Kagee> what?
<Huffameg> det funka, takk. 
<Huffameg> :D
<Huffameg> takk for hjelpa, båe to.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det er vel bare i USA at det der er på kanten? 
<Kagee> kan godt hende. jeg har vel kun kommet fram til at det er ok i norge, ikke noe om hvor det ikke er ok
<Malin_> er avspilleren for dvd restricted?
<Malin_> Slik at det i USA er på kanten av hva som er lov, å spille av dvd på  en Ubuntu-box? eller er jeg veldig på jordet nå?
<jo-erlend> DVD er jo proprietært. Du må ha spesiell tillatelse for å utvikle DVD-spillere. 
<Malin_> såpass...
<Malin_> Så da er det ikke lov å spille av i Ubuntu egentlig da? :S
<jo-erlend> og det er vel aldri tillatt å utvikle DVD-spillere som fri programvare, tror jeg. 
<Malin_> men lov i Norge
<Malin_> okey
<jo-erlend> Malin_, vi har ikke sånne lover i Norge. Og du kan uansett lovlig spille av DVD i Ubuntu, men da må du kjøpe lukket og lisensiert programvare for det. 
<Malin_> hm... jeg har ike kjøpt noe lukket programmvare
<Malin_> lisensiert er den nok den jeg bruker
<jo-erlend> ja, det kan vel kanskje tenkes at det finnes gratis programvare for det også. 
<Malin_> mulig mulig
<Malin_> en har jo vlc? og totem i Ubuntu osv
<jo-erlend> VLC er vel ikke tillatt å bruke i USA, tror jeg.
<Malin_> De programmene har jo en lisens, men lukket er det ikke
<jo-erlend> totem kan ikke spille av DVD uten ekstra tillegg, som ikke er tillatt installert i USA..
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> totem kan vel alltids bruke støtte en lovlig plugin for det, men jeg vet ikke om noe sånt finnes. Vanligvis utvikler vel disse bedriftene helt egne DVD-spiller-programvare. 
<Malin_> ja
<superos> Fluendo DVD Player kan kjøpes via Ubuntu Software Center.
<Malin_> men er den verdt å kjøpe? altså er den så god at jeg heller vil ha den, enn det jeg kan få gratis?
<jo-erlend> det handler ikke om kvalitet, men om rettigheter. 
<Malin_> ja....
<Malin_> Ble tipset på #maemo nå om å sette /etc/powervr.d/hildon-desktop.ini,  [hildon-desktop] WSEGL_UseHWSync=1
<Malin_> den står på 0 som default
<Malin_> N900-en min ble mye mer snappy for å si det sånn, men er visst større sjangse for crash
<jo-erlend> Malin_, kan jo prøve. Må du reboote etterpå, eller følger den med på endringer?
<Malin_> usikker
<Malin_> jeg rebooet for sikkerhetsskyld
<Malin_> så kan godt tenkes man ikke trenger det, men usikker
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-07
<Trond--> Hva i Ubuntu er det som senker internett hastigheten? Prøver jeg speedometer i Win7 får jeg 3-4 ganger raskere ned- og opplasting-
<Trond--> .
<jo-erlend> helt sikkert en dårlig driver.
<jo-erlend> hva slags nettverkskort er det du har?
<Trond--> dw-140
<Trond--> dwa*
<Trond--> usb
<jo-erlend> ah... Dlink er jo nokså konsekvent grusomt.
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde egentlig lyst til å bruke et annet ord enn grusomt der.. :)
<Trond--> surfingen er blitt gale uten at jeg har gjort noe
<Trond--> så det finnes ingen løsning for meg enn å bruke win7 ?
<jo-erlend> jo, du kan vel for eksempel bruke driveren for Windows med ndiswrapper. Mange som har hatt gode erfaringer med det.
<Trond--> det vet ikke jeg noe om. kan du hjelpe meg?
<jo-erlend> ikke akkurat nå. Jeg er litt opptatt. Men dette er velkjent, så du finner mye bra på wikien og det er sikkert noen her som vet.
<Trond--> jeg kommer tilbake senere
<hjd> http://www.piware.de/2011/11/12-04-testing-ftw/ :D
<Malin> noen her som burker empathy og kobler seg til msn, som ikke kommer inn der? Jeg får ikke koblet meg til lengere.
<Malin> før kunne jeg drepe telepathy-butterfly og så koble til, nå går ikke det
<Malin> mistenker at msn har endra noe i protkollen igjen?
<Sakarias> virker i bitlbee
<Berge> xt\: NÃ¥ driver vi noe bra crack her.
<Berge> xt\: Migrering av en maskin med libvirt og kvm, med disk på drbd.
<xt> har prøvd med disk på nfs
<xt> tryna pga ulik cpu
<xt> og korruperte fs
<xt> men fekk redda fint
<Berge> Funker fint med drbd!
<Berge> Bruker _masse_ nett, da (-:
<xt> virka som den ikkje hadde graceful recover om det gjekk åt skogen
<Berge> Og relativt like CPUer i hver ende og slikt.
<Berge> Med Debian squeeze mot wheezy og alt.
<xt> trur eg prøvde frå intel => amd
<xt> utan å tenke meg om
<xt> men fekk ingen warning da
<xt> bare kjørte på
<xt> og tryna gjesten då det ikkje fungerte
<Berge> Det burde jo funker, sånn egentlig.
<Berge> Dette er amd64 i alle ender, med Intel-CPUer på vertene (men ikke samme CPUer).
<xt> er litt skilnad på intel sin vt og amd sin
<xt> trur eg
<Berge> Det er mulig.
<xt> korleis drbd-oppsett?
<xt> klone på to maskiner?
<Berge> Japp.
<Berge> RAID1 med dual-master.
<xt> er det gøy?
<Berge> Det er ganske gøy. Det føles veldig… crack.
<xt> korleis er IO?
<Berge> Treigt. (-:
<Berge> Men den ene maskinen er opptatt med backup og slikt samtidig.
<xt> finst vel betre fs
<Berge> Begge maskinene har et LVM-volum på et stort RAID hver som target for brbd.
<Berge> brbd er ikke et filsystem, dog.
<Berge> Det gir deg en blokkenhet.
<xt> ja
<xt> var litt upresis
<Berge> Sånt slår vi hardt ned på!
<xt> "No virtualization platform allows cross vendor migrations today, normally you get blocked during the setup stage, so you don't get crashed VMs.
<xt> except I didn't :)
<Berge> Normally (-:
<xt> and got crashed VM
<xt> Does KVM support live migration from an AMD host to an Intel host and back?
<xt> Yes. There may be issues on 32-bit Intel hosts which don't support NX (or XD), but for 64-bit hosts back and forth migration should work well. Migration of 32-bit guests should work between 32-bit hosts and 64-bit hosts. If one of your hosts does not support NX, you may consider disabling NX when starting the guest on a NX-capable system. You can do it by passing "-cpu qemu64,-nx" parameter to the guest.
<xt> ok, om du limiter CPU-set
<xt> så kan du
<Berge> Du vil typisk ha NX, da.
<Berge> Men hallo, du har tamme CPUer om de ikke gjør (-:
<xt> som det står
<xt> trenger bare skru av om av dei ikkje har
<xt> eg får prøve på nytt med qemu64
<Berge> joda
<xt> mister sikkert litt perf av det
<xt> må jo skru av alle slike ss4 osv
<xt> sitter og leser om MongoDB-dramaet, og tenker at egentlig har eg kanskje lyst på litt nosql i prosjektet
<xt> lurer på om eg ikkje jukser og lagrer litt json som tekst rett i mysqlen nå
<Berge> Drama?
<Berge> HVA ER GALT MED SQL?
<Berge> Folk lagrer visst serialisert json i Postgresen.
<Berge> http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-hackers/2010-11/msg00481.php - tydeligvis litt hit og dit med jsonen.
<xt> feil kanal!
<xt> min feil!
<Berge> OI!
<Berge> Du har jo samme farge og alt.
<xt> få deg ein moderne irc-klient så har eg samme farge i alle :)
<Berge> xt: (=
<Berge> xt: Jeg må bare orke!
<xt> 256 farger.
<xt> Mus-støtte! Minesweeper!
<xt> :P
<Berge> …mus.
<Berge> Er ikke et salgspunkt for meg.
<xt> derfor eg sa det
<Berge> Minesweeper er, da!
<xt> Berge: http://dev.weechat.org/post/2011/10/02/Game-Minesweeper
<Berge> xt: Nesten like bra som tetris i zsh.
<xt> weetris finst!
<Berge> !
<xt> /weeget install weetris
<Berge> Med pakkehåndtererr!
<xt> jepp
<Berge> Det er hipt for tiden.
<xt> alle må ha!
<Berge> Hver sitt!
<xt> ja
<xt> !
<hjd> irc-klient med pakkehåndterer?
<xt> irssi har òg det
<xt> dog.
<Berge> jajo
<hjd> det falt meg ikke helt inn, men ok.
<Berge> Men du har også aptitude install irssi-scripts, og det er ca. det du trenger.
<RoyK> Berge: A DBA walks into a NoSQL bar, but leaves because he can't find a table....
<Berge> RoyK: (=
<xt> :D
<lnostdal_> ja, sett isolation level "read uncommited" og gogo json rett inn ..   ser ikke problemet :>
<lnostdal_> (..eller i PG så falller den vel tilbake på commited, men joda)
<lnostdal_> ups, transaction retry samtidig som jeg gjorde I/O der .. så det ble 3 L'er
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt hvorfor det er en fordel å dytte json inn i en SQL-database istedenfor å bruke en database som er designet for nettopp det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det tviler jeg ikke på.
<jo-erlend> vil du forklare?
<Berge> Du ser ikke poenget med relasjonsdata, selv om du tilfeldigvis trenger datatypen json?
<Berge> Man trenger jo gjerne datatypene int, text og xml også.
<Berge> Hvorfor ikke json?
<jo-erlend> jojo, hvis det er relativt små mengder json og relativt store mengder med relasjonsdata, så skjønner jeg det.
<Berge> Du kan f.eks. mislike XML, som vi alle gjør.
<Berge> Ta Store norske leksikon (hvis database jeg ved et uhell ble DBA for).
<jo-erlend> det ville være enda vanskeligere å overbevise meg om at det er lurt å dytte XML inn i en relasjonsdatabase.
<Berge> Leksika er soleklare kandidater for relasjonsdataq.
<Berge> Artikkelteksten er i XML, i et felt i en tabell kalt articles.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<Berge> Hvorfor ikke?
<Berge> articles har masse annet nyttig, som en id som fremmednøkler hit og dit.
<jo-erlend> hva slags fremmednøkler?
<Berge> XML er fint (i den grad det er fint) for strukturering av tekst.
<Berge> Eh, til kategori, f.eks.?
<Berge> Og artikkeltype.
<Berge> Og forfatter.
<Berge> Og utdypningsartikler.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, "se også .. blabla"
<Berge> Og oppslagsverk.
<jo-erlend> forfatter, tittel, artikkeltype er alle statiske informasjonsbiter, er de ikke?
<Berge> Statiske?
<Berge> Det er relasjonsdata.
<Berge> De relaterer.
<lnostdal_> artikkeltype bør normaliseres
<Berge> Dette er omtrent nøyaktig det relasjonsdatabaser ble designet for.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skal de ikke være en del av dokumentet istedenfor å være i en egen tabell?
<Berge> lnostdal_: 3NF! Alt bør normaliseres. (-:
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hils på mister normalisering.
<Berge> Fordi det er relasjonsdata.
<Berge> Du vil f.eks. slå opp alle artiklene en forfatter har skrevet.
<jo-erlend> jeg er godt kjent med Codd.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja? Det er jo ikke noe problem å ha lenker mellom dokumenter på webben?
<Berge> …web?
<Berge> What?
<xt> jo-erlend: når mesteparten av data er relasjonsdata, og bittelitt er json, så er det meir effektivt å ha alt i samme database, i staden for å ha eigen databaseserver osv, myyyykje meir vedlikehold/overhead/adminisstrasjon dill dill dill
<xt> Derfor.
<Berge> Men ok, om dette var et vanskelig konsept, tror jeg ikke jeg klarer å forklare det på noen bedre måte.
<jo-erlend> xt, ja, det er jeg enig i.
<xt> og databaser er laga for json
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvorfor er det så galt å ha en liste over lenker i et dokument? Hvorfor må det være SQL?
<xt> hugs det.
<xt> Json er tekst. Databaser lagrer tekst ganske bra.
<Berge> jo-erlend: SQL er et språk.
<Berge> Akkurat hvordan du spør databasen, er ikke relatert, reint formelt.
<Berge> (Postgres hadde sågar ikke SQL-støtte i hine, hårde dager.)
<xt> MÃ¥ nok ha det i CouchDB, som DOKUMENTER
<xt> da blir livet så meget bedre.
<jo-erlend> mhm, det er veldig slitsomt å snakke med deg. Istedenfor å beskrive idéer, så må man passe veldig nøye på å ikke ha en kommafeil, etc.
<xt> jo-erlend: neida, det er _deg_ det er slitsomt å snakke med :)
<xt> pretty sure.
<xt> No offense!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Beklager, men jeg klarer altså ikke å forklare konseptet bedre.
<Berge> SÃ¥klart kan du lagre leksika i andre strukturer enn i relasjonsdatabaser.
<jo-erlend> det jeg lurer på, er hvorfor lenker til andre dokumenter som er tilgjengelig over HTTP ikke kan lagres i en vanlig liste i et json-dokument, men må lagres i en relasjonsdatabase med sine egne tabeller?
<Berge> Men jeg forsøker å si at relasjonsdatabaser er velegnet.
<Berge> Jeg forstår ikke hva du mener.
<jo-erlend> ok. Det virket som at xt mente at hans tilfelle passet godt til NoSQL, mens du ville at han skulle tvangsfôre det inn i en relasjonsdatabase isteden.
<Berge> Jeg ser ikke hvordan dette er tvangsfôring på noe plan.
<Berge> Det er ideelt for relasjonsdatabaser.
<jo-erlend> javel. Jeg vet ikke hva det er prosjektet hans går ut på.
<Berge> Ikke alle problemer er, men dette er altså. Og det er nyttlig å lagre XML og JSON og andre datatyper i relasjonsdatabaser.
<Berge> Ikke jeg heller, jeg forsvarer bare JSON-datatypen i Postgres.
<Berge> (Som rett nok ikke finnes ennå, men dog (-: )
<jo-erlend> overdreven normalisering er skikkelig destruktivt.
<xt> jo-erlend: kva db ville du hatt lekikon i?
<xt> jo-erlend: det spørs.
<xt> ingen fasit på det der
<Berge> (NÃ¥ skal det kanskje nevnes at akkurat SNL-databasen ikke er spesielt velnormalisert, men det er under fiksing.)
<jo-erlend> xt, mtp at et leksikon er en samling av selvstendige dokumenter, ville jeg ha vurdert å bruke en dokumentdatabase.
<xt> sharepoint? :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<Berge> De er ikke selvstendige.
<Berge> De relaterer til ting.
<jo-erlend> er de ikke?
<Berge> Nei. Se backlog for ting de relaterer til.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er ikke enig i at det er relasjoner. Jeg mener at det er en del av dokumentet.
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner at du _kan_ se på det som relasjoner, men da overnormaliserer du.
<lnostdal_> det eneste jeg synes er interessant m.t.p. nosql er lettvinnt skalering i bytte mot presisjon der dette er o.k. ..    m.t.p. documentstore og json (eller xml for all del..); er det virkelig noe galt i lagre xml/json direkte i en kolonne, for så lagre noen av feltene i egne kolonner senere for raskere søk (indexering)?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Ta en artikkel fra wikipedia som eksempel. Alle bilder er vedlegg. Lenker er en liste med lenker. Hvis jeg kopierer en artikkel lokalt, så er den artikkelen nøyaktig like brukbar, selvom referansene naturligvis ikke er like nyttige hvis nettverket faller ned.
<lnostdal_> (xml/json feltene, da)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, prøver du å si at relasjonsdatabaser nødvendigvis er raskere enn en dokumentdatabase?
<Berge> lnostdal_: Skalering?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Han sier vel det motsatte.
<lnostdal_> egentlig ikke
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor du snakker om lister med lenker.
<lnostdal_> lettvinnt skalering betyr ikke at motparten ikke kan skalere
<Berge> (Lenker er lagret i XMLen i SNL.)
<RoyK> noen her som bruker zfs/openindiana?
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja, da høres det jo enda mer ut som om artikkelen er en selvstendig samling med data.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Artikkelteksten er.
<Berge> Men jeg skal ikke gjenta at det altså relaterer data til den.
<jo-erlend> Berge, men ikke lenkene, navnet på forfatteren, etc?
<Berge> Jeg skal heller gjøre noe produktivt, som å forbedre søket (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Hvis det du beskriver er en relasjonsdatabase med én kolonne for ID og en annen kolonne for json med alt annet, så høres det ut som at du misbruker verktøyet.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-08
<jo-erlend> "jada, en hammer kan dele en planke i to, men ..."
<Berge> articles har 30 felter.
<Berge> Fire-fem skal rett nok bort av litt forskjellige årsaker.
<Berge> De har alskens statuser, forfatter, publisert, kladd, hvem som er redaktør, hvem som godkjenner, type, oppslagsverk, litt tidspunkter, tittel, metadata…
<lnostdal_> ser ikke no problem med å gjøre noe sånt, jo-erlend
<lnostdal_> noe*
<Berge> Den har åtte fremmednøkler og 21 andre tabeller fremmednøkler _til_ den.
<jo-erlend> neida, jeg sier ikke at det er _feil_ å bruke en relasjonsdatabase til sånt. Det eneste jeg sier, er at det kanskje er enda mer riktig å bruke en dokumentdatabase.
<Berge> I tillegg til litt unique-indekser og slikt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg forstår overhodet ikke argumentet ditt for.
<Berge> Jeg forsøker å si at oppslagsverk er glimrende kandidat for relasjonsdatabaser.
<Berge> Men jeg skulle slutte å si det.
<jo-erlend> ja, du sier det, men du sier ikke hvorfor.
<Berge> Jo, det gjør jeg.
<jo-erlend> ok :)
<Berge> Du ser ikke at det altså er masse data som relaterer til en artikkel?
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, ikke mer riktig, nødvendigvis, bare annerledes ..   det finnes flere akser enn skalering og lettvindthet her
<jo-erlend> det kommer litt an på hva du mener med relasjoner i denne sammenhengen. Jeg forstår at en artikkel gjerne vil referere til en annen artikkel og det behøver du ingen relasjonsdatabase for å gjøre.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, eller fleksibilitet
<Berge> En forfatter har skrevet en artikkel. Det er en relasjon.
<Berge> En artikkel er i et oppslagsverk. Det er en relasjon.
<Berge> En artikkel er evaluert av en person. Det er en relasjon.
<Berge> En artikkel er av en gitt type. Det er en relasjon.
<Berge> Osv.
<lnostdal_> det ville vært en stor feiltagelse å lagre forfatter, som tekst,  direkte i artikkeldoc'et .. da det finnes flere enn én som heter "Ola Olsen" der ute
<lnostdal_> u see, jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> jada.
<xt> er jo bare å lagre alle forfattere i forfatter-skjemaet! og så bruke unike id for å koble!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men du er fortsatt uenig i at det er mye nyttig data som relaterer til en artikkel?
<Berge> xt: Ja!
<lnostdal_> hehe
<Berge> (Virkeligheten er mer kompleks, med versjoner, rangeringer, klassifiseringer og slikt, som er mer relasjonsdata, men jeg tenkte å holde det enkelt d-. )
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri vært enig i det, Berge. Jeg er ikke nødvendigvis uenig i noe som helst, bortsett fra den selvsagte antakelsen at det ikke kan gjøres på noen annen måte.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du har ikke vært enig i det?
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel vært enig i det hele tiden.
<Berge> Åpenbart ikke.
<Berge> Du problematiserte at det var snakk om relasjoner, f.eks.
<Berge> Og jeg har aldri sagt at dette er den eneste måten å gjøre det på, jeg har sagt det motsatte. Jeg forsøker kun å si at dette er et stjerneeksempel på relasjonsdata.
<jo-erlend> det har jeg ikke gjort. Jeg spurte om hvorfor en liste med lenker ikke kan være del av dokumentet, men må flyttes ut i egne tabeller, etc.
<Berge> Hvor relasjonsdatabaser er gode greier.
<Berge> Og jeg har aldri sagt noe om lister med lenker.
<Berge> Dvs, jeg har vel sagt at de er i XMLen.
<Berge> Men det er ikke relevant.
<Berge> Årsaken til at du ikke vil ha lister med lenker som en del av dokumentet, er såklart at det gjør det mye vanskeligere å indeksere og skrive spørringer for det.
<jo-erlend> i en relasjonsdatabase...
<jo-erlend> ikke i en dokumentdatabase som er designet for akkurat det.
<Berge> Opplysningsvis er det kun nylig at SNL har fått in-line-lenker, altså.
<Berge> Bøker hadde som kjent dårlig hypertekstualitet.
<Berge> Linkene er underordnet. Og en egenskap ved teksten. Derfor lagres de som en del av… teksten.
<Berge> Men det er altså ikke linkene som relateres i relasjonsdatabasen. Det er alt det andre.
<Berge> Men nok trollføde for i dag, tenker jeg.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: er det ikke derfor vi har nosql?
<lnostdal_> en link "drives" av noe på utsiden
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jo, det er det jeg prøver å si.
<lnostdal_> neinei, lenker "drives" av ting på utsiden
<RoyK> hva er forresten en god nosql-db for ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, DesktopCouch rocker for personlige databaser.
<lnostdal_> /s/ubuntu/linux
<RoyK> desktop?
<RoyK> funker den greit for server-ting også?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er altså CouchDB med noen tillegg som tillater å kjøre CouchDB per bruker.
<RoyK> ok
<lnostdal_> men ja, tjall og øl .. god natt
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jada, egentlig ingenting spesielt desktopsentrisk ved den, sånn sett.
<RoyK> med psql sin objektorientering, vil den funke i nosql-modus også?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Mener du json-feltet Berge snakket om tidligere? Jeg lurte også på det, om man måtte hente hele json-dokumentet eller om man kunne kjøre spørringer på det dokumentet.
<RoyK> ser ut som om 9.1 også kan funke i NoSQL-modus http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-hackers/2010-04/msg00003.php
<jo-erlend> hehe
<RoyK> UnQL ftw ;)
<jo-erlend> morsom epost. :)
<RoyK> - A DBA walks into a NOSQL bar, but turns and leaves because he couldn't find a table
<jo-erlend> mhm, litt som Windows-brukeren som ikke klarte å logge av den nye Linuxen sin fordi han ikke fant start-knappen.
<jo-erlend> men det er klart... Kompetanse-aspektet er vesentlig. Det er bedre å bruke et modent verktøy som du har peiling på enn å bruke et verktøy du ikke har så veldig peiling på, bare fordi det er nytt og lovende.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener.. Hvis du prøver å dytte SQL-tankegang inn i en dokumentdatabase, så taper du like mye som om du hadde prøvd å bruke en sag som øks.
<Trond--> Noen våkne og som kan hjelpe meg med dwa-140? :)
<Trond--> hallo?
<Trond--> Hvordan installerer jeg dwa-140 windows drivere for ubuntu?
<elzapp> Trenger du windows-drivere til den?
<Malin> Trond--: om du må bruke windows-driveren. Hm.. ndiswrapper kanskje?
<Malin> jøss, jeg har møtt en annen som også har en _N900 :| kuuult
<Trond--> jo-erlend, er du der?
<Trond--> ja, det var jo-erlend sitt forslag fordi de driverene virker
<Trond--> de jeg bruker nå får jeg bare 1/3 av farten i ubuntu
<Trond--> :-/
<Malin> Trond--: hva de driverene er til?
<Malin> trådløskort?
<Trond--> dwa-140 usb
<Trond--> lurer på om jeg skal gå over til iMac heller ;P
<Trond--> hvis det ikke går ann å få opp farten på internett i ubuntu så må jeg bruke win7 til internett
<Trond--> det var egentlig bare tilfeldig at jeg testet med speedometer fordi jeg trodde det var avstanden til hjemmesentralen og to rutere som bugget det til for meg
<Kagee> Om du testet med et flash-basert speedometer kan det ha like mye av skylda.
<Trond--> hvor bør jeg teste?
<Kagee> Det vet jeg ikke.
<Trond--> vel.. jeg har fortsatt bare hatt 1/3 av farten igjennom alle torrents jeg har prøvd
<Trond--> dumt dette. jeg føler meg mye tryggere med linux og ubuntu enn windows.
<Sakarias> Kagee: speedtesten til fishy funker greit... den er uten flash
<Kagee> linky ?
<Trond--> http://speedtest.net samme resultat her. 1/3.
<Kagee> Speedtest.net requires at least version 10 of Flash. Please update your client.
<Sakarias> Kagee: den som kjører på en eller annen hig boks
<Trond--> jeg kjøper noen trond-viggo sanger rofl
<Trond--> gå til kassen funker jo ikke!! :((
<Trond--> ubuntu drivere som bugga kanskje
<Trond--> finner alle de beste av Trond-Viggo på Youtube untatt Laila
<lnostdal_> *gjesp*
<jo-erlend_> ok. Det jeg kunne ønske meg nå, var et lite program som cacher apt og som automatisk synkroniserer med en annen maskin når jeg er på et visst nettverk. Forslag?
<jo-erlend_> er det noe galt i å bare synke /var/cache/apt/?
<jo-erlend_> Berge. Dette vet du alt om. :)
<hjd> Jeg tror squid skal kunne gjøre det, men jeg har ikke prøvd det ut i praksis.
<jo-erlend_> mhm, ja, jeg vet at den kan det. Det virker som litt for mye fikling i forhold til hva jeg vil. Jeg vil ha en app! :)
<jo-erlend_> æsj, jeg hater det når jeg har glemt å åpne porter hjemme... Skulle til å branche fra desktopen min, men det funker jo dårlig med NAT :)
<RoyK> "branche"?
 * RoyK misliker angofisering
<jo-erlend_> branch-e da.
<RoyK> på norsk?=
<jo-erlend_> heter det "em" eller "cd" på norsk? :)
<jo-erlend_> kommandoen heter "bzr branch". "bzr forgren" fungerer ikke fullt så godt. :)
 * RoyK er litt lei av folk som ikke kan norsk......
 * Sakarias er lei av folk som skal fornorske alt de ser!
<jo-erlend_> ja, men jeg er ikke så veldig ille jeg, skjønner du. Det hender at det glipper litt innimellom, men det er mer fordi at jeg er lat enn noe annet.
<RoyK> http://deling.ndla.no/node/425
 * lnostdal_ taster på tangentbordet og hører på tikingen fra platelageret
<lnostdal_> tikkingen*
<RoyK> lnostdal_: "platelager" er en smule old-time :)
<xt> lnostdal_: tastatur, harddisk. No var du bare vrang :)
<RoyK> lonix: tangentfjøl er nok bedre.. :)
<xt> DHCP-basseng!
 * RoyK har fått seg nettfjøl
<xt> nettbrett!
<RoyK> nettfjøl er kulere :)
<RoyK> xt: dhcp-skop
<xt> skop er ikkje norsk.
<xt> og pool er ikkje det samme som scope
<RoyK> xt: http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=skop&
<xt> jepp, som du ser
<RoyK> xt: skop er norsk, forkortelse fra andre -skop-ord
<xt> ok, la meg reformulere: skop er kanskje norsk. Men det betyr ikkje det samme som engelsk scope
 * RoyK sender xt tilbake til norsktimen
 * xt antar at RoyK er utstyr med kontekstmotor
<RoyK> jo, det gjør det....
<RoyK> - I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med fremmed opprinnelse. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk.
<Kagee> intelligibelt? idiomer?
<Kagee> ellers skjønte jeg setningen :-P
<RoyK> intelligibelt => forståelig
<xt> intelligble
<xt> på angelsk.
<RoyK> idiomer => fremmedord
<Kagee> da har jeg lært to nye ting i dag
<xt> RoyK: nah, idiom er faste uttrykk
<xt> ikkje framandord
<xt> framandord og framanord, fru blom
<xt> Idiom!
<RoyK> - vending, uttrykksmåte som er særmerkt for eit språk
<RoyK> så ja, du har nok rett der
<RoyK> men idiom er særs likt eit framandord i dei fleste sett
<xt> Slett ikkje
<RoyK> kva er skilnaden?
<xt> alle faste uttrykk er idiom - uavhenging av om dei er framande eller ikkje
<xt> men det er jo fort gjort å importere idiom frå andre sprpåk - andre sine idiom
<RoyK> ok, ég skíl
<xt> ?
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> bare litt islandske gloser :)
<xt> ekki islenska
<xt> !
<RoyK> "ég skíl" þýðír "Jeg forstår" á Norsku
<RoyK> svo, smálitla íslensku.....
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-09
<jo-erlend> Alle som anerkjenner fremmedord, har ikke lest nok.
<jo-erlend> jeg husker den dagen da jeg oppdaget ordet "pleonasme". Herlig ord. Elsker det. Ingenting er så nært som et ord som er kjært. Fortell meg at et nært ord er fremmed.
<jo-erlend> jeg anerkjenner ikke disse myndighetene. Jeg har for eksempel sagt at det heter å være virtuøs og ikke å være virtuos. Jeg vet at det heter virtuos. Men hvis språket føles feil, så er det språket det er noe galt med.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: To, or not to oppgradere til Kubuntu 11.10 ?
<jo-erlend> ... hvis gtk.overrides.gtk.TreeStore ikke har noen .reorder, så er det rammeverket som er feil.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, nei, jeg foretrekker å kjempe for de som sliter med å gjøre det riktig, fremfor å legge meg flat for dem som klarer å gjøre det feil.
<jo-erlend> og det er ingen tvil om at Unity og GTK er riktig.
<jo-erlend> Unity med GTK, Qt, XUL og alle andre verdens verktøy, er enda mer riktig. Det gjør Unity enda mer riktig.
<jo-erlend> vi Linux-folk kjefter på Microsoft for manglende vilje til å søke standarder. Sannheten er at Gnome er den verste av dem alle. KDE har vært villige til å følge. Alle har det. Gnome har vært en tyrann og de andre har vært flegmatiske -- det er et annet ord jeg virkelig elsker. Men Unity forener Gnome, KDE, Windows, Apple, Xfce, Webben, LXDE og alt annet jeg vet om. Det er derfor det er det mest riktige, selvom det ikke er per
<jo-erlend> fekt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke møtt _ett_ menneske som savner den svært merkverdige IPC-løsningen Gnome prøve å lage som erstatning for Windows. Bonobo. Spør folk. Er det noen som savner Bonobo? Eller savner de bare høyreklikkmenyer?
<Kagee> Er Bonobo en slags dbus ?
<jo-erlend> Via XML og skjemaer, med endel C og ... hva kaller de det..? CodeBase-nummere?
 * Kagee planlegger ikke å lese opp på det
<jo-erlend> Hvis noe, bør Bonoboen henges opp som et flagg som et symbol for alt vi har lært de siste tredve årene.
<jo-erlend> hvis du ikke har brukt tid på det før, så ikke bruk tid på det nå. Systemet funka, men det var så grusomt designet at hvis du ikke vet hvor grusomt det var, så har du ikke noe lyst til å vite det heller.
<Kagee> det gikk akkurat opp for meg at de på NCIS har DIGRE flatskjermer, men rundt omkring står det CRT-monitorer
<jo-erlend> men det gjennomsyrer _alt_. For eksempel... Si at du vil ha en liste med noen ting. I noen tilfeller er den listen vertikal, mens i andre tilfeller er den horisontal. GTK2: «Sorry mac, det funker ikke. HBox eller VBox»
<Kagee> Sett in en Box og cast den til det du vil ? :-P
<jo-erlend> GTK3.
<jo-erlend> problemet er at vi har ca en kvart faenskap som tror at Ubuntu er et fint operativsystem, istedenfor å forstå at _alt_ er faenskap og at Ubuntu er litt mindre ondskapsfullt enn det andre. Fattern bruker for eksempel en laptop som media-pc. Han fant ut at han skulle prøve Ubuntu på den. For noen dager siden, sendte han meg en epost hvor han spurte hvorfor det er sånn at Windows kutter ut den interne skjermen mens Ubuntu viser bi
<jo-erlend> ldet på begge når han har en ekstern skjerm.
<jo-erlend> Jeg måtte jo si noe sånt som at... "Det må være en bug i Windows. Jeg forstår ikke hvorfor det skulle være nyttig å kutte ut den interne skjermen i en laptop når du kobler inn en ekstern skjerm eller prosjektør.". Men Ubuntu er annerledes og da er det feil og det er interessant.
<jo-erlend> det hender innimellom at jeg later som at jeg ikke er totalt tjukk i huet. Nå har jeg brukt fem måneder på å forstå hvorfor Unity er feil og jeg finner noen, men jeg har ikke funnet noen spesifikasjonsfeil. Mengder av implementasjonsfeil, men det går seg til.
<jo-erlend> Canonical irriterer meg litt nå, det innrømmer jeg. De har tatt på seg et ansvar. Jeg har tatt på meg et ansvar. Men det er de som hindrer meg. Og de har visst om det i 9 måneder. Det holder ikke.
<Kagee> Ansvar ?
<jo-erlend> jeg har påtatt meg ansvaret for å portasjen av Quickly Widgets fra PyGTK til G-I og GTK3. Jeg har ingen problemer med å gjennomføre det. Det er bare mengder av kjedelig jobb, men det er svært nyttig. Men... Så viser det seg, at Gtk.ListStore kan ikke lenger sorteres i gi.repository.Gtk fordi det ikke finnes noen metode i gi.overrides.Gtk.ListView som støtter det og GTK+ har markert det som ikke-introspekterbart.
<jo-erlend> Kjent sak siden februar i fjor, omtrent. Jeg har sendt meldinger overalt og sagt at  jeg ikke er kompetent til å fikse bugs i GTK+, men at ingen Python GTK-applikasjon kan bruke TreeViews på en normal måte før dette er fikset. Ikke et ord.
<jo-erlend> det _holder ikke_.
<Kagee> Du kan ikke sortere selv ?
<jo-erlend> i Python?
<jo-erlend> joda, jeg kan gjerne sortere i Python, men når det finnes en funksjon i GTK+ som gjør det effektivt i C, så nekter jeg å gjøre det i Python.
<jo-erlend> kunne fikset det i Python på en halvtime. Men det er grunnleggende feil og det gjør jeg bare ikke.
<jo-erlend> jeg hater workarounds.
<jo-erlend> Jeg mener... Hvis du snakker om en listevisning med hundre rader, så spiller det ingen stor rolle. Når du snakker om å vise en database med noen hundre tusen rader eller flere, så spiller det en enorm rolle. Det kan være forskjellen mellom ti sekunder og to minutter.
<jo-erlend> men det som irriterer meg, er at dette betyr at Quickly må velge mellom PyGTK og GObject. Vi har portert 90% eller noe sånt, men det holder ikke. Hvis vi skal gjøre Ubuntu utviklingsvennlig, så må det være 100%. Hvis vi utsetter overgangen til GTK3 i to år, så kunne vi nesten like gjerne ha utsatt overgangen til Gnome 3.
<Trond--> Legger jeg inn rt2800usb i /etc/modules vil koblingen til internett gå raskere?
<Trond--> når jeg skal prøve ndsiwrapper må jeg blackliste slik at det ikke loades to steder?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Cacher apt, som i hva? Relases- og Packages-filer?
<lnostdal> scheesh .. hva med å levere tilbake ting som ikke fungerer ...  fatter ikke at trond orker
<superos> PÃ¥ tide med nytt topic?
<Malin> til Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål. Er du hedig får du kanskje svar også
<Malin> noe sånt? :p hehe
* kjes changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål. Er du hedig får du kanskje svar også...
<RoyK> er du hedig? :)
<RoyK> eller hedning?
<Trond--> Noen som vet om det er fix på vei for DWA-140?
<RoyK> hva er det?
<Trond--> hvordan sjekker jeg hvilken ubuntu versjon jeg kjører?
<Trond--> RoyK, usb trådløst
<Trond--> cat /proc/version
<Trond-->  gjorde susen
<Trond--> cat /etc/issue
<Trond--> mente jeg
<Trond--> bare jeg som ikke får hygge meg med full internett speed i ubuntu pga teite drivere?=
<RoyK> kan du ikke finne maskinvare som er støtta på linux? ;)
<Trond--> How?
<Trond--> Jeg kan ikke holde på slikt. Finnes det ikke løsninger så dropper jeg Linux miljøet.
<RoyK> lol
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> stakkars oss da!
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-10
<Malin> ja, dumme linux som ikke har giddet å lage drivere til alle trådløskort altså
<Malin> virker som DWA er et eller annet slags nettverkskort
<Malin> hadde vi bare fått vite hva slags chipset det var, litt googling forteller at det er Ralink RT2870
<Malin> er da støtte for Ralink tror jeg
<Malin> men nå er jo Trond logga ut
<RoyK> Malin: kan jo være det kommer med ny ID, sånn det gjerne er på PCI/PCI-e-kort
<RoyK> så finner ikke kjernen ID-en og laster ikke driveren...
<RoyK> det burde være en måte å overprøve det med PCI-ID (sånn det f.eks. er i Solaris)
<Malin> ah
<Malin> men godt mulig det chipsetet der brukes i flere enheter. Det jeg googlet og fant var usb-kort
<RoyK> 23:02 < Trond--> RoyK, usb trådløst
<RoyK> men igjen, det ligger bare lista opp PCI- og USB-identer til kjente kort i kjernen
<RoyK> så når noen nye finner ut at de skal bruke det brikkesettet, så får de ny PCI-ID, siden det er ny produsent osv
<Malin> å?
<Malin> ah, og da er id-en motsatt og kjerna skjønner ikke det er samme chipset?
<Malin> burde jo vært mulig å funnet ut hva som er default ID, og en eller annen måte å endre firwaren i hardwaren på
<Malin> men finnes sikkert en lettere måte også
<RoyK> Malin: kjerna har oppslagstabeller for hvilke drivere som skal lastes for hvilke ID-er, og prøver du å laste driveren manuelt, vil denne sjekke mot de samme listene og ikke binde seg til noen ting som helst om det nye kortet har fått ny ID
<Malin> ah
<RoyK> Malin: eneste måten å omgå problemet, er å patche og rekompilere
<Malin> okey, men det kan jo gå greit, om det ikke er alt for mange dev-filer og sånt en trenger
<RoyK> neida, det er bare å endre - skal vi se...
<RoyK> include/linux/pci_ids.h
<RoyK> og kanskje litt på driveren - husker ikke
<Malin> ah, da får man prøve å forklaredet til Trond når han er onine neste gang :)
<lnostdal_> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/m61yg/microsoft_may_halt_development_work_on/c2yk31m
<lnostdal_> *sigh*
<RoyK> the good thing about standards ... http://xkcd.com/927/
<Malin> lol :)
<RoyK> dagens var heller ikke dårlig :) http://xkcd.com/975/
<jo-erlend> Tronds problem er ikke at wlan ikke funker. Det er at det går tregt.
<Malin> ja, men bruker han windowsdriveren?
<Malin> og ndiswrapper?
<Malin> men tja jeg husker jeg prøvde fwcutter (tror det er forløperen til b43 et eller annet broadcom firmware opplegg)
<Malin> det fungerte, men alt gikk tregt, så måtte bruke ndiswrapper og windowsdriveren
<Malin> savner jo nesten Ubuntu fra den gangen jeg
<Malin> var jo helt magisk
<Malin> 4Ã¥r bare men
<jo-erlend> 29 dårlige sektorer... Er det på tide å lete etter en ny disk da, eller holder den en stund til?
<citoyen> kommer an på hvor god backup du har
<kjes> jo-erlend: selv med største sektorer på disker nå (4096b) så blir det jo maks 0.11MB
<kjes> tror ikke du trenger bekymre deg
<Trond--> Hvor velger jeg boot prioritet av OS'er?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, alt+f2 og "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<jo-erlend> Trond--, der finner du GRUB_DEFAULT.
<jo-erlend> når du har gjort det, må du kjøre update-grub som root. Kanskje lurt å gjøre det i en terminal i tilfelle det er noen meldinger.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg har RAID5 og god backup i tillegg, så det er ikke så farlig.
<jo-erlend> kjes, tenkte mer på om det er et signal om at det plutselig blir veldig mange. :)
<citoyen> jeg ville nok holdt den under oppsikt og sett om tallet var økende
<kjes> jo-erlend: alltids greit å følge med :-)
<jo-erlend> litt sånn... En demning som lekker, brekker. :)
<kjes> er de som påstår at når det starter så kommer mange ja
<kjes> litt på gjerdet der selv men
<kjes> kan alltids kjøre feks spinrite på den og få de ødelagte mappet bort
<Trond--> tror ikke det var riktig fil
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvorfor tror du ikke det?
<Trond--> http://www.itavisen.no/882415/adobe--html-5-den-beste-losningen
<Trond--> jo-erlend,  jeg ser ikke hvor jeg skifter prioritet
<jo-erlend> wooo! Er _det_ sant, eller? :)
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du bytter på tallet.
<jo-erlend> det finnes en GUI for det der, men jeg husker ikke hva den heter.
<Trond--> utrolig firefox fant faktisk noe å installere slik at jeg kan se stream videoer igjennom ubuntu sine forslag
<geirha> Nå som harddiskene stiger så fælt, må du enten skynde deg å kjøpe en ny disk, eller satse på at den holder til prisene har sunket igjen.
<Trond--> twiiit
 * citoyen tipper at kineserne allerede er i full gang med å øke diskproduksjonen sin
<jo-erlend> Trond--, http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2011/11/flash-focus.html <-- det virker ikke akkurat som om Adobe har tenkt å gi opp Flash. IT-avisen er jo bare søppel. Ikke kan de skrive norsk og engelsk kan de tydeligvis ikke lese.
<Trond--> hah og der slutta gnome-player å virke
<Trond--> herregud så teit
<Trond--> rake motsetningen
<Trond--> når firefox fader mot svart betyr det at programmet har sluttet å virke?
<Trond--> har ikke smplayer plugin for stream?
<Trond--> må nesten bare prøve meg igjennom de andre
<geirha> Du mener det blir svart-hvitt? Det betyr at programmet ikke har svart innen rimelig tid. Det kan hende det bare bruker litt ekstra tid på å prosessere noe, eller at det har hengt seg.
<geirha> smplayer er en GUI-frontend til mplayer.
<Trond--> jeg får ikke noe cache så jeg kan ikke hoppe fremover
<Trond--> jeg installerte xine men xine uninstall finnes ikke
<Trond--> de har brukt annet navn de jævlene slik at jeg ikke skal finne det
<jo-erlend> HÆ?
<Trond--> jo-erlend, hvordan avinstallerer jeg Xine?
<jo-erlend> hvordan installerte du det?
<geirha> Bare bruk programvaresenteret ... søk etter xine, klikk avinstaller
<Trond--> igjennom firefox sine plugin forslag
<Trond--> jeg tester forskjellige plugins for streame videoer
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Gjør som geirha sier.
<jo-erlend> Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime høres ut som noe jeg har lyst til å vurdere å tenke over å skaffe meg.
<Trond--> xine er ikke installert der
<Trond--> men libxine er installert under history
<jo-erlend> mhm, da er det den du fjerner.
<Trond--> går ikke
<Trond--> sudo apt-get remove xine-plugin funka :D
<Trond--> totem gikk det ann å hoppe fremover med, men ingen loade ikoner, heller ingen save.
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd video downloadhelper?
<Trond--> ja
<Trond--> den ville ikke fange noe med disse pluginene
<Trond--> ikke akkurat den, men flash video downloader
<jo-erlend> flash video replacer har noe sånt, vet jeg.
<jo-erlend> men video downloadhelper er vel den beste av dem, er i hvertfall min erfaring.
<Trond--> den brukte jeg flittig med windows xp
<Trond--> nei det var noe annet
<Trond--> jo-erlend, ndiswrapper fikk ikke dwa-140 til å gå raskere i ubuntu
<xt> Trond--: tør eg tilrå eit OS som virker, t.d. windows?
<jo-erlend> si meg en ting... PÃ¥ dette bildet her... http://bilde.digi.no/skal+gi+mye+raskere+nettbrett+og+smartmobiler.jpg?o=4150615&w=550&frame=0&ee=1320833036
<jo-erlend> hvis du zoomer skikkelig godt inn og ser på den knappen til venstre for søkeknappen eller hva det er... Ser ikke det ut som circle of friends?
<Trond--> xt, ser ut til at jeg må migrere tilbake dit ja
<Trond--> jeg får en Ylvis-nei opplevelse
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34VF1fLToYY 3:30
<Malin> Trond--: i /etc/default/grub ved oppføringen GRUB_DEFAULT, der står det gjerne GRUB_DEFAULT = "0"
<Malin> setter du den til 1, får du valgt meny 2 i grub, osv
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg trodde Firefox var eldre enn Ubuntu. De er jo omtrent nøyaktig like gamle.
<Malin> ja, Firefox kom vel i 2004?
<Malin> I alle fall husker jeg at jegbrukte 0.x-versjoner av Firefox
<Malin> rundt den tida
<Trond--> Malin, skjønner. står det noe der om hvor mange jeg har i menyen eller må jeg boote for å telle selv?
<jo-erlend> malin... Der sier du noe, naturligvis. Den var kanskje på 0.x i lang tid, mens de snakker om 1.0 når de snakker om at Firefox er syv år gammel?
<Malin> Trond--: 0 er første kernel, 1 er første kernel med sånn repairgreier, 2 er previous linux versions
<Malin> jo-erlend: mulig? Jeg husker i alle fall at Firefox kom i versjon 1.0, men da hadde jeg kjørt 0.x en stund, husker ikke hvilken 0.x jeg brukte først dog
<Malin> Trond--: du kan se lista med: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Malin> men det ser litt rotete ut
<Malin> ah, du
<Malin> skriv: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<Malin> og vips
<Malin> har du rekkefølgen, der første er 0
<Trond--> hva er cat forkortelse for?
<Trond--> jeg har 9 oppføringer. da skal jeg skrive 8 for den siste.
<Trond--> men det vises ikke 9 i grub
<Malin> hvor mange får du opp da?
<Trond--> 7 tror jeg
<Malin> jeg har 7 oppføringer, og med nullindeksering, så er den siste 6
<Malin> men er det noe du savner, som ikke står i lista?
<Trond--> nei
<Malin> men hva mente  du med at det ikke vises 9 i grub?
<Trond--> så 8 blir jo 6 uansett
<Malin> ?
<Trond--> 9 blir 7
<Malin> hm.. nei? 9 blir 8
<Malin> 8 blir 7 osv
<Malin> om første oppføring i menyen er 0
<Trond--> menuentry vs grub
<Trond--> 9 vs 7
<Trond--> så jeg skriver 8 fra menuentry for å få 7 fra grub
<Trond--> må det da være
<Trond--> grub bruker ikke 0
<Trond--> følgte det med en cd-ripper til ubuntu?
<Trond--> jeg fant min originale trond-viggos beste cd :-)
<jo-erlend> det finnes flere i arkivene.
<Malin> Trond--: ja, du skriver 8 om du vil boote 7 som default ja
<Malin> skal være relativt lett å telle igjennom
<Trond--> tenke sjæl og mene måtte stå for det du sa
<Trond--> smplayer la cd-rekkefølgen som random !
<Trond--> piss
<Trond--> så finnes det ikke x-knapp på list
<Trond--> alt+f4 omg så gay
<Malin> Trond--: mente ikke å hm.. virke noe overlegen om det du mener, angående hvilket tall man velger for å boote fra lista der
<Malin> hmm
<Malin> cdripper, du harj o en som het er acid, den fungerer visst greit minnes jeg
<Trond--> takker. prøver den. til og med kommentar, som sier det er den eneste han får til å virke med ubuntu 11.10.
<Malin> Trond--: etter du endrer i /etc/default/grub  husk som jo-erlend sa å kjøre sudo update-grub
<Malin> jeg har selv glemt det før for å si det sånn hihi
<Malin> Trond--: skal du ha en alternativ kjerne som standard-boot eller noe? :)
<Malin> Hva heter foresten nfs-klienten på klientsida? Jeg opplever at hele home-mappa mi er utilgjengelig om jeg er koblet til med nfs til en nettverksdisk, for så å flytte laptopen ti en annen plass
<Malin> altså skjer det når den mister tilkoblinga
<Malin> back
<Malin> canal digital datt ut :S
<Trond--> sånn da har jeg oppdatert grub til å boote win7 heretter
<Trond--> slik vil det være til linux/ubuntu haterene fikser meg 100% internett speed
<Trond--> upload speed er jo enda tregere enn download
<Trond--> jeg har hatt pc i mange år og windowser i like mange, men ubuntu likte jeg bedre.
<Trond--> shalabais
<Malin> hm.. og der for han
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva er SMART status for disken?
<RoyK> heh - han får leve videre med windoze
 * RoyK har seriøst lyst til å bygge seg quadcopter med serielink fra den kontrollerende atmel-prosessoren, til et pandaboard som kan gjøre litt mer skøy...
<Trond--> hey. jeg kommer bare for å lese xchat loggen. win7 boot funka ikke. ubuntu starta i stedet for.
<Trond--> da bare prøver jeg meg frem selv
<Trond--> til og med gui metoden funka ikke http://supersaniya.com/2011/10/22/change-grub-boot-order-ubuntu-11-10/
<Trond--> ubuntu starter no matter what
<Trond--> først er det anti-drivere for ubuntu og nå er det anti-windows fra ubuntu sin side
<jo-erlend> noen som vil leke anti over? :)
<Sakarias> enklere bare å slenge på en +b
<jo-erlend> det synes jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> jo, det er kanskje enklere å legge  på en +b enn å kaste ham over taket til naboens garasje, hvis det var det du trodde at jeg foreslo. Det var ikke ment sånn :)
<geirha> Er du anti-anti?
<Kagee> jeg ser ikke noe feil i å være anti-windoes
<Kagee> *windows på en linuxkanal
<Malin> tja, nå syntes jeg Trond overdriver en del her altså
<hjd> hm... tror det er første gangen jeg har sett noen bruke Wesnoth som referansepunkt for andre spill :) http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/07/farward-thinking-telepath-rpg/
<Malin> hjd: måtte ævrt på tide i såfall, for wesnoth er utrolig bra spill
<[ZyteX]> hvorfor har Trond problemer med dual boot egentlig...? (gidder ikke lese backlogg) Aldri hatt noe problemer med Ubuntu og dualboot med windows, så lenge Windows er lagt inn først vel og merke
<Malin> [ZyteX]: jeg forstår ikke jeg heller, om man setter DEFAULT_<et eller annet> til nummeret win7 ligger i lista, så skal den da boote det man velger der :)
<Malin> kanskje han glemte å skrive sudo update-grub, hva veit jeg
<[ZyteX]> hvor gammel er karen egentlig? Får bare følelsen av at han er ung og skal gjøre ting avansert med en gang istedet for å begynne med det letteste først :p
<Malin> jeg tror han er eldre enn meg, tror jeg prata litt  med han om det der en gang
<Malin> jeg syntes gamle grubsystemet var litt lettere å konfiguere, men er vel en grunn til at det har blitt som det er nå
 * RoyK synes Trond-- bør få en ørliten advarsel først...
<Malin> RoyK: hvordan adavarsel da da?
<RoyK> bare - hvis han kommer inn hit og begynner å syte igjen, så bare gi ham beskjed at han oppfører seg uakseptabelt...
<[ZyteX]> en slap med en RTFM og google? :)
<Malin> RoyK: ah
<Malin> jeg syntes jo jeg har klaga og masa fælt inne her jeg da, men jeg er vel ikke så ille som Trond kanskje
<Malin> [ZyteX]: hehe, rtfm ja.. hm.. jeg syntes det er vanskelig å forstå hva han spør om ofte, og hva det er han driver med, da det er mye mangel på info
<Sakarias> Malin: han er nok yngre enn deg... er ikke så lenge siden han bablet om casio kalkulatoren han hadde kjøpt, som er for videregående
<Malin> pussig, mente han prata noe om at han var født i 197X eller noe, men kanskje jeg blander samen
<jo-erlend> hjd, det var en fin liten gest. :)
<RoyK> [ZyteX]: noe sånt, bortsett fra at driverproblemer kan være klønete å fikse med google :P
<jo-erlend> Trond ønsket å gjøre Windows til standard-valget i Grub.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke at han har oppført seg galt nå. Han er frustrert over at nettverket er så treigt i Ubuntu og han er frustrert fordi han liker Ubuntu bedre, men er avhengig av god hastighet i nettverket sitt. Det er helt forståelig.
<Sakarias> nja.. han klager over at internett er treigt
<Sakarias> tror han har noe wlan-isp tull
<jo-erlend> jeg sjekket kortet hans og det er mange som klager over det.
<jo-erlend> av typen "1s ping i Ubuntu, 30ms ping i Windows".
<Sakarias> mao enten vent på bedre drivere/kjøp annet kort
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er jo det han sa at han ville gjøre, å sette Windows som standard inntil vi får bedre drivere i Ubuntu.
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> han bruker litt sterke uttrykk, men det er jo bare et tegn på at han er frustrert. Synes ikke vi skal legge så stor vekt på det.
<Malin> jo-erlend: du har vel rett i det.
<jo-erlend> har vi forresten noen norsk oversettelse av Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<hjd> jo-erlend: er det i det hele tatt oversettelser av CoC?
<jo-erlend> vet ikke. Jeg mener ikke som et offisielt dokument, men det kunne være nyttig å ha en norsk oversettelse å referere til når det kommer nye folk, sånn for enkelhetens skyld.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> Går det an å sjekke ut, eventuelt sjekke ut om det er mulig å få det oversatt?
<Malin> jeg skulle jo egentlig oversette terminalskolan fra ubuntu.se, men ble jo aldri ferdig jeg
<hjd> Malin: kult. Hvis du starter forfra, så kunne vel deler av den legges ut iallefall? :)
<hjd> *startet
<Malin> hjd: ja, jeg må vel bli ferdig med litt skolearbeide først, så kunne man jo gjort det på dugnad i løpet av ei helg eller noe. Det var i alle fall ikke noe problem for han som skrev den orginalt, at det kom en norsk versjon
<Sakarias> måk den igjennom google trans :P
<Malin> Sakarias: ja, men blir ikke 100%, men brukte den, og rettet der det ble rart
<jo-erlend> wow.. Dette ser bra ut, synes jeg: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/new-gnome-app-designs-hint-at-a-bright-future/
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: ser ut som fedora jo
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Sakarias> de screenshotsene
<jo-erlend> Gnome ser vel ut som Gnome i alle Gnome-baserte distroer, tror jeg. Men dette er snakk om nye programmer, som ikke finnes enda.
<jo-erlend> og jeg synes det der ser _veldig_ bra ut.
<Malin> jeg lurer litt på hva som gjør at /home fryser om jeg diconnecter fra nettverket uten å avmontere eksterndisken, som er montert i en mappe i /home, med nfs
<Sakarias> håper "externdisken" er tilkoblet noe på nettverket, siden du monterer den med nfs
<Malin> Sakarias: eksterndisken min er koblet til serveren min
<Malin> den kan jeg montere på laptopen her (klienten) med nfs, noe som går som en lek
<Malin> det er bare at jeg stort sett glemmer å avmontere den, når jeg drar til skolen
<Malin> og da får jeg ikke tilgang på /home
<Malin> har ikke funnet ut hvilken prosess jeg må drepe, eller daemon som må startes osv
<Malin> *restartes
<Malin> men får i allle fall ikke tilgang via nautilus
<Malin> det har heller ikke hjulpet å drepe nautilus
<Sakarias> høres ut som typisk nfs når den ikke når serveren sin
<Malin> jau
<Malin> men hvordan kan jeg drepe nfs-prosessen? jeg fant ingen prosess som heter nfs, og lurer i såfall hva den på klientsida heter, daemonen, eller hva som måtte styre nfs :)
<Sakarias> nfs-clienten er vel i kjernen nå, på klient siden
<Sakarias> eller var det serveren tro
<Malin> hm..
<Sakarias> hva har du puttet inn i fstab?
<Malin> Sakarias: jeg har den ikke i fstab
<Malin> monterer den manuelt
<Sakarias> hvordan gjør du det manuelt da?
<Malin> har nemlig opplevd å ha den i fstabo og ikke fått bootet pga at den ikke fant noen oppføring en gang jeg ikke var tilkoblet nettverket eller noe
<Malin> skal vi se her
<Malin> sudo mount -o nolock 192.168.1.2:/home/malin-server/Ekstern-disk /home/malin/malin-server-ekstern
<Malin> slik monterer jeg den med nfs
<Sakarias> servername:dir /mntpoint nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<Sakarias> The rw mounts it read/write. Obviously, if the server is sharing it read only, the client won't be able to mount it as anything more than that. The hard mounts the share such that if the server becomes unavailable, the program will wait until it is available. The alternative is soft. intr allows you to interrupt/kill the process. Otherwise, it will ignore you. Documentation for these can be found in the
<Sakarias> Mount options for nfs section of man mount.
<Sakarias> tror du vil ha med intr f.eks også
<Malin> slik at det blir: sudo mount -o nolock intr <host>:/<path> ?
<RoyK> nolock,intr
<RoyK> manneh - nolock er vel implisitt?
<RoyK> nei... er visst ikke det
<RoyK> så kanskje mount -o soft,nolock,intr
<Malin> RoyK: jeg kan jo prøve med det, og så sjekke ut hva som skjer i morgen :)
<Malin> når jeg skal til skolen
<Sakarias> tror jeg ville ha testet det før
<RoyK> Sakarias: det er safe
<RoyK> Sakarias: du kan ikke gjøre spesielt mye feil med de innstillingene der...
<jo-erlend> noen som klarer å finne noe fint å si om vimeo?
<Kagee> ... ja ?
<Kagee> de har html5-video ?
<jo-erlend> har de det? Hvordan bytter jeg?
<jo-erlend> de flash-greiene de har, fungerer ca en av ti ganger, føler jeg.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-11
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du registerer en gratis konto, så får du mulighet til å bruke html5
<Kagee> da får du også mulighet til å laste ned, husker ikke om det er 5 eller 10, filmer i måneden
<Berge> html5-playeren funker på vimeo uten konto også.
<Kagee> gjør den ?
<Berge> Vel, ja.
<Kagee> det var kanskje fordi jeg ville kunne laste ned javazonevideoer jeg ble medlem.
<Berge> Det er egen link nederst til høyre om du har kompatibel nettleser.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: der ser du :)
<Berge> Flash-greiene funker vesentlig oftere enn HTML5en, dog.
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> Berge, skal den være helt nederst til høyre på siden, eller?
<Berge> Nederst til høyre i beskrivelsen.
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg ser ikke det i Firefox. Krever kanskje en kodek Firefox ikke har støtte for eller noe?
<Berge> Hvilken Firefox?
<Berge> Jeg bruker Chromium. Funker der.
<jo-erlend> den som er i Ubuntu vel! :)
<jo-erlend> er vel 7.0.1
<jo-erlend> Spesiell dato idag. :)
<Malin> ja
<Malin> ja, sier jeg
<Malin> hm.. ah.. ja.. 11.11.2011
<Malin> neste år er siste året detder går
<jo-erlend> 11.11.11, står det på telefonen min. :)
<Malin> husker da det var 01.01.01 jeg :p
<Malin> åj
<jo-erlend> om noen timer kommer det til å stå 11:11:11 11.11.11 :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: kjenner du til hvordan jeg søker i delmatriser når delmatrisene er av ulik lengde?
<Malin> i java
<Malin> i opgpgaven før var det enklere, da var det et sudokubrett, der alle delmatriser er like store
<Malin> i oppgaven jeg nå gjør er det forskjellig lengde på de, da de reprsenterer en teatersal
<Malin> med forskjellige sittegrupper
<Malin> kanskje jeg bare må ha flere forløkker?
<jo-erlend> mulig. Det kommer vel an på hvordan det er implementert.
<jo-erlend> ... og hva du skal gjøre med det.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> da kan jeg konstaere, at det ikke fungerte å montere med soft,nolock,intr
<Malin> snakker om nfsssssss
<Malin> med en s
<papamike> Noen som vet om det er noen måte å resete passordet i Linpus?
<kjes> han var ikke heldig, ref topic
<Berge> Hva er Linpus?
<blaamann> Linux distro for mange førstegenerasjons netbooks.
<Berge> åh
<Kagee> men den er Fedora-basert
<Berge> Bra sted å spørre, altså.
<Kagee> indeed
<Malin> Kunne dei kke kalt den Lupus
<Berge> It's never lupus.
<Malin> d'oh
<Malin> Paradigmeskifte har jeg opplevd i hodet mitt denne uka
 * Malin har begynt å forstå for-løkker i større grad enn før og litt mer om hvordan progammering fungerer, etc, :D :D :D
<Malin> hei oln
<jo-erlend> malin, det kommer seg da. De konseptene er jo nærmest identiske i alle språk også.
<oln> Hei
<Malin> jo-erlend: jau :) Men jeg skjønner liksom at ting tar litt tid, og etterhvert skjønner man litt mer osv :)
<Malin> klarte jo å rette noe feil i programmet mitt også :D
<jo-erlend> det er jo det morsomste av alt :)
<Malin> nå har jeg riktignok fått litt hjelp også men
<jo-erlend> halla oln. :)
<Malin> men ikke til alt
<jo-erlend> malin, hjelp er alltid nyttig. Ikke regn med å bli helt utlært. Det skjer ikke. Det som er viktig, er å forstå konseptene og vite hvordan man finner informasjon om det man lurer på.
<Malin> nei, jeg blir neppe det noen gang ;)
<Malin> jeg er sikker på at detj eg har gjort, kan halveres og kanskje gjøres tre ganger kortere også
<Malin> med tanke på kodelinjer
<Malin> jo-erlend: blir jo som at jeg hverken er, eller kommer til å bli utlært i Ubuntu, linux, osv
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er lettere å bli utlært i et programmeringsspråk. Spørsmålet er hva du bruker språket til. Det finnes mengder av algoritmer og løsninger på problemer og det finnes alltid problemer du aldri har prøvd å løse før.
<jo-erlend> nå prøver jeg for eksempel å sortere en kortstokk. Det er ikke så lett som det høres ut, faktisk. 1 er noen ganger mindre enn to, men andre ganger større. I tillegg kan 1 være større, mindre eller lik 1. Den typen sortering har jeg aldri gjort før, så det er litt morsomt. :)
<jo-erlend> det at 1 oppfører seg på en helt annen måte enn 2, gjør det også enda mer utfordrende. :)
<Malin> ja, vi prata litt om sånt i en øvingsforelesning
<Malin> algoritme for å sortere noen i stigende rekkefølge med tanke på lavest til høyeste person
<Malin> ja, det høres faktisk utforedrende ut det :)
<jo-erlend> jepp. Jeg har to forskjellige løsninger, så det er lett å falle for fristelsen til å velge. Det riktige er naturligvis å implementere begge idéene og se hvilken som fungerer best.
<Berge> Bruk quicksort. d-:
<Malin> jo-erlend: hm, ja, virker lurt. Er visst ganske mange sorteringsalgoritmer der ute
<Berge> Sånn for alle praktiske formål: Bruk sort() som det er implementert i programmet ditt.
<Berge> Du har nesten alltid helt andre steder å optimalisere enn sort-funksjonen din.
<Berge> Dette gjelder dog ikke om man vil lære seg algoritmer.
<jo-erlend> Berge, spørsmålet er hvordan jeg skal bestemme kriterier.
<Malin>  om en bruker sort() vil jeg tro en bruker en innebygd algoritme i språket for sortering? :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er jo et kjedelig problem (-:
<Berge> Malin: Ja.
<Berge> Malin: Og så kan man lese lenge om hvilke sorteringsalgoritmer de forskjellige språkene kan.
<jo-erlend> Berge, neida. Det er et strukturelt problem og det er morsomt. :)
<Berge> (I perl kan du bytte!)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Rangering av kort er ikke strukturelt og veldig kjedelig (-:
<Malin> Berge: nice
<Malin> Neste øving jeg skal ha, tror jeg har litt med sortering å gjøre, litt usikker, men vi skal ta inn teksstrenger og lagre til en egen <fil>.txt osv
<Berge> algdat?
<Malin> Berge: grunnkurs prgogrammering
<Malin> så godt mulig vi ikke skal sorter noe
<Berge> ah
<Berge> I Java?
<Malin> *sortere
<Malin> jeg har ikke sett så nøye
<Malin> java ja
<Malin> neste år skal de visst kutte ut java og gå over på python har jeg hørt rykter om
<jo-erlend> Berge, sortering av kort som enheter og gitt i én konkret kontekst, er greit. Men det finnes forskjellige måter å sortere kort på i forskjellige kontekster. Det er ikke så fryktelig vanskelig å finne ut av, men det er liksom noe å tenke over. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Som en programmeringsøvelse finner jeg den sovnende kjedelig (-:
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Malin> har følt meg litt som han her i høst for å si det sånn..... http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81136517/
<jo-erlend> hehe, den er fin, den der. :)
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> viste den til mamma jeg, hun døde neten av latter
<jo-erlend> noen som kan oversette "stikk" til engelsk for meg? Jeg mener i forhold til kortspill. Jeg prøvde meg med Google Translate... "Siste stikk" ble "Last injection". Ikke helt optimalt. :)
<jo-erlend> "Player 1: you just got your last injection" ;)
<Sakarias> poeng?
<Malin> jo-erlend: er ikke et stikk samme som et par?
<Malin> eller nei, det er det vel ikke :S
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det funker ikke. Det er en samling kort.
<jo-erlend> malin, det kan være flere enn to. Det er fire i bridge, for eksempel.
<Malin> ja, var det jeg kom på, derfor jeg sa, at det er vel ikke det :p
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hvis det er bridge, så er det jo bare å lese regelene på engelsk etter den korrekte måten å skrive det på
<jo-erlend> mhm, jeg tenkte på det da jeg sa det. Jeg lager ikke bridge, men det finnes sikkert et generelt navn for det. :)
<Sakarias> hehe, tittet på wikipedia på bridge... fant ut at det var alt for mange varianter til at jeg gidder å prøve å finne :P
<Sakarias> "Points per trick", sier wiki... burde være noe alla "poeng pr stikk" det?
<jo-erlend> mhm :)
<blaamann> 'trick' er kanskje en kandidat hvis en leser reglene på engelsk.
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<blaamann> Som Sakarias sier over :-)
<jo-erlend> bare morsomt med litt ekko. Gir romfølelse. :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> stort rom mao
<jo-erlend> internet er svært, vet du :)
<Sakarias> men da har jeg lært noe i dag, som jeg garantert ikke får behov for igjen :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Sakarias> reglene for bridge var bare forvirrende :P
<jo-erlend> hehe, en smule.
<Sakarias> contact bridge, rubber bridge, online bridge... alt har vist sine sett regler
<Sakarias> holder meg til vri åtter
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> har vi noe vri åtter-spill i arkivene?
<Sakarias> dunno
<Sakarias> hva er vri åtter på engelsk da?
<Sakarias> google translate mener "twist subjects"
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-12
<geirha> Crazy eights
<Malin> jo-erlend: eller evt. noen andre
<Malin> når du/dere i nautilus skriver tekst for å søke opp en mappe (noe en kan gjøre rett i vinduet der man ser alle mappene)
<Malin> det går greit, men om en skriver noe feil og vil stryke ut teksten en skriver inn, da hopper jeg alltid tibake til forrige mappe i stedet :S
<jo-erlend> malin, mener du når du bare begynner å skrive og det dukker opp et input-felt nederst?
<Malin> i nautius, om du har fokuset inne i boksen/vinduet der du kan se alle mappene
<Malin> jo-erlend: det er litt vanskelig å forklare, men når du f.eks. åpner opp homemappa, så kan du bare starte å skrive på tastaturet, og et lite felt dukker opp på skjermen nederst til høyre
<Malin> jeg får enten prøve å finne en video av det på youtube, eller ta opp fra skjermen for å vise det, men da får jeg gjøre det siden, for nå måj eg ha litt søvn :)
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg skjønte hva du mente, men jeg klarer ikke å reprodusere det.
<Malin> jo-erlend: vil det si at du ved å bruke backspace "viser ut" det du har skrevet?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Kagee> adu har ikke rebundet backspace til å gjøre det?
<RoyK> heh - en fyr kom inn på ubuntu-server og lurte fælt på hvordan han kunne sperre for NAT-a trafikk siden han driver en ISP og noen driver ulovlig deling av nettet via egne aksesspunkt :P
<Kagee> :-S
<RoyK> Å selge nettilgang til "kun privat bruk" er tull
<Malin> eh.... og hm.. det der hørtes temmelig weird ut
<Malin> NAT-trafikk?!
<Malin> altså sperre for det
<Malin> hm.....
<RoyK> type hvis jeg setter opp et trådløst aksesspunkt som NAT-er trafikken slik at ISP ikke kan se hvor det kommer fra, og deler nettet mitt med naboen - hvordan kan da ISP oppdage det?
<RoyK> det var vel omtrent spørsmålet.....
<Berge> Det finnes noen teknikker, men i utgangspunktet kan ikke ISPen oppdage det.
<Berge> Og han kan uansett ikke oppdage om trafikk er NATet eller ikke.
<Berge> Du kan iblant gjøre gjetninger på om det henger flere maskiner bak én NATende enhet.
<RoyK> joda, du kan se på HTTP-hoder og sånt for å se om klienten rapporterer en "ulovlig" adresse
<Berge> hm?
<Berge> HTTP-headere har ikke klientadresser.
<RoyK> nei - feil - men med litt javaskriptfikling finner du det meste
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Du får ikke spørre OSet om hvilken IP-adresse tilkoblingen går ut fra, svjv.
<RoyK> joda, det går fint i js
<RoyK> men ikke http - det var vel feil
<Berge> I DOM?
<Berge> Altså, i nettleseren?
 * Kagee lurer på hvordan dette skal funke
 * Berge også
<Berge> Dessuten kan du NATe uten å gjøre det med RFC1918-adresser.
<Berge> Det finnes folk som NATer ordinære IPv4-adresser.
<Kagee> RoyK: vi venter på jskoden din :)
 * RoyK prøver å finne ut av ting, men sitter på noe såkalt trådløst bredbånd som på en virkelig god dag gir tilsvarende dobbel isdn
<Malin> dobbel isdn :D
<Berge> Ungdommen nå til dags.
<Kagee> Berge: vel, man kan bryte seg inn på en eventuell router og få tak i _mulige_ adresser...
<Berge> Kagee: Krever litt innsats (-:
<Berge> Du skal jobbe litt med det på mitt hjemmenett, f.eks.
<Kagee> indeed.
<Berge> Som NATer hit og dit med forskjellige VLAN, ruter IPv6 og slikt.
<Malin> kan ikke noen prøve å bryte seg inn hos meg da?
<Kagee> og til og med telenor beskytter vel interfjesene, også fra innsiden
<RoyK> hrmf - finner ikke ut av det - mente jeg hadde gjort det tidligere - men... noen setter i det minste det som i php er tilgjengelig som $_SERVER["HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR"], men da må det nok være en proxy inne i bildet
<Berge> Nei, det er hvor tilkoblingen kommer fra inn til webtjeneren.
<Berge> Hvilket er nettopp det NAT skjuler.
<Berge> Dvs, du kan sette han forwarded-for om du er en proxy i en eller annen ende, men en NAT-gateway er per definisjon ikke en proxy.
<RoyK> når jeg tester http://bigone.karlsbakk.net/ via en proxy, så viser HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR min adresse, og SERVER_ADDRESS proxyens adresse
<RoyK> jeg vet forskjellen på nat gw og proxy :P
<RoyK> men nevnte bare at en proxy kan vise klientens andresse :)
<Berge> Ja, iblant. Men ikke alltid.
<Berge> Spesielt ikke slike moderne webakselleratorproxyer.
<RoyK> nei... jeg regner med også squid kan settes opp til ikke å sette det http-hodet
<Berge> (Som er masse ondskap.)
<RoyK> det her er standard squid (fra ubuntu lucid)
<RoyK> hva er feil med webakselleratorer?
<Berge> mm, squid gjør ting sånn rimelig rett.
<RoyK> så lenge de forholder seg til trafikkreglene, er det vel greit?
<Berge> Webakselleratorer munger trafikken din.
<RoyK> tja - *noen* gjør det
<Berge> Ja.
 * RoyK måtte bruke LAAAAAANG tid her en dag på jobb for å forklare en .net-utvikler at hvis han setter HTTP Cache-Control, så, nei, da vil ikke reverse-proxyen ha noen funksjon, og at, ja, jeg *kan* rekompilere squid til å ignorere sånt, men jeg vil ikke...
<RoyK> s/Control/Control: nocache/
<Berge> hiih
<RoyK> eller private.....
<Berge> Tror ikke du trenger å rekompilere squid, faktisk.
<RoyK> standardkompilering av squid tillater ikke å overstyre sånt, men det kan hende ubuntu sin tillater det?
<Berge> Hm, jeg trodde den kunne.
<RoyK> snakka med en squid-utvikler som sa det var av som standard... men igjen, har ikke prøvd
<Berge> Ikke jeg heller.
<RoyK> lite vits i å bevisst feilkonfigurere ting i stedet for å fikse problemet der det ligger (i .netnuke)
<Berge> Men den kan så mye rart.
<Berge> Ja, det er å pælme .netnuke (-:
<RoyK> heh - si det til de .net-folka :P
<RoyK> egentlig er det veldig fint at ikke klienten driver og dytter inn L3-adressen sin i L7 (som HTTP)
<Berge> Jepp.
<Berge> Som i FTP.
<RoyK> når klienter gjør det (les SIP, H.323 etc), blir alt bare gørr
<Berge> Jepp.
<RoyK> FTP er i det minste enkelt å rette
<Berge> Eller Spotify, eller Dropbox, eller Skype…
<Berge> Og annen moderne ondskap.
<RoyK> gjør skype sånt?
<RoyK> trodde den kjørte alt i én sesjon
<Berge> Kommer litt an på om du er supernode eller ikke, iirc.
 * RoyK har ikke peiling på skype-protokollen...
<Kagee> Hvordan virker SOCKS versus et VPN? Er det lettere å oppdage at man kommuniserer via det ene eller det andre?
<Berge> SOCKS er en protokoll og VPN er en fellesbetegnelse på en rekke måter å gjøre ting på.
<Berge> Men i utgangspunktet kan du fint se begge deler om du overvåker noens nett.
<Berge> De fleste VPN-løsninger åpner en TCP- eller UDP-tilkobling til et sted.
<RoyK> Berge: forskjellen er vel at med socks, så kan du se ganske så mye, mens med VPN er alt kryptert...
<Berge> RoyK: Jo, men det var ikke spørsmålet (-:
<RoyK> VPN går som regel ut på at du åpner en tunnel til et annet sted og ruter all trafikk gjennom den tunnelen, kryptert
<RoyK> Kagee: socks og vpn er i utgangspunktet veldig forskjellig
<RoyK> type "hva er forskjellen på en avbiter og ei slegge?"
<RoyK> alt til sitt bruk :P
<Berge> tja
<Kagee> Jeg mente oppdage utenfor endepunktet
<Berge> Begge deler er variasjoner over temaet tunneler.
<Kagee> ikke MIM
<Berge> Tuneller, sågar.
<RoyK> tunneler er vel den opprinnelige stavinga, tuneller er ny-bokmål :P
<Berge> Tunnel og tunell er begge adekvat bokmål (-:
<Berge> Jeg liker bedre tunell, dog.
<Berge> Passer fint med trykket.
<RoyK> Berge: joda, men tunell er den "nye" stavinga fra kanskje 5-10 år siden
<Berge> RoyK: mm
<Berge> Eller når den nå kom.
<Berge> Jeg er svært moderne! (-:
<RoyK> fint med noen ny-ord som bare smetter på plass - minnepinne, nettbrett...
<RoyK> selv om det er noen som tviholder på de engelske versjonene...
<RoyK> http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=norsk%2Ber%2Bet%2Bkl%25C3%25B8nete%2Bspr%25C3%25A5k&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DD9UutpkkbKY&ei=gIm-TqaAC-Lm4QTGlciGBA&usg=AFQjCNGPbeAsMte5QidG53dycGB8Vmlz5w
<RoyK> -/win 21
<RoyK> /win 21
<RoyK> ops
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er nokså mange som legger trykk på u-en i tunell da.
<jo-erlend> sånn á la skjortel.
<geirha> Da jeg var ung, het det bare tunnel. Nå er visst både tunell og tunnel lov.
<geirha> err, kanskje jeg skulle ha lest litt "backlog" først.
<jo-erlend> geirha, det er mer spennende å hoppe rett inn. :)
<geirha> Det er det. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er vel egentlig det opprinnelige om du går litt tilbake i tida - ser man på moderne islandsk er det _alltid_ trykk på første stavelse...
<RoyK> (noe som høres litt rart ut med navn som elisabeth)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja, du mener Eli sa «Beth»?
<RoyK> ['e:lisabeþ]
<RoyK> sånn cirka :þ
<jo-erlend> jeg må lære meg sånne fonetiske greier en gang. Jeg er så glad i ord og spesielt tale, men kommer du litt unna de ... stuerene språkene, så er det vanskelig å lese seg frem til.
<RoyK> ' betyr trykk, : betyr lang lyd (e: er lang e)
<RoyK> þ er th-lyden i "think"
<jo-erlend> hadde vært mer logisk hvis det var sånn geipe-og-blåse-lyd.
<RoyK> bare stikk ut tuna, bit, og blås
<RoyK> omtrent det samme
<jo-erlend> omtrent? Trodde det var det jeg mente. :)
<RoyK> sånn bortsett fra at lyden som regel lages med tunga på baksida av tenna, ja, men nesten :)
<RoyK> nei - rett under fortenna
 * RoyK roter
<jo-erlend> setter pris på oppklaringen. Jeg begynte å føle meg en smule forvirra.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: les en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPA, så får du nok litt mer
<RoyK> (oppklaringer eller forvirring)
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg sa at jeg hadde lyst til å lære det. Jeg sa ikke at jeg hadde lyst til å gjøre noe for det. :)
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/1SSGvkJiI5ilwon02on0bo <-- musikk :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har skikkelig lyst på et ordentlig lydkort, men jeg har ikke funnet noen som funker. :(
<RoyK> jo-erlend: til å lage musikk?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> nå bruker jeg laptopen. Det funker liksom, men er langt fra optimalt.
<RoyK> hva trenger du, da?
<jo-erlend> to innganger, for eksempel.
<RoyK> ørtogfjørtig kanaler i 24bit/192khz?
<RoyK> om du har dårlig råd, kan du jo bare bruke 2-3 USB-baserte kort
<jo-erlend> det handler ikke om penger. Det handler om at jeg ikke vil bruke windows.
<RoyK> de funker som regel bra, med mindre du har krav til forsinkelse
<jo-erlend> det har jeg absolutt.
<RoyK> du må lit opp i pris om du skal kunne ta opp-> behandle->spille av i hodetelefoner uten at det blir helt ræva
<jo-erlend> dvs... Så lenge kortet har monitor-utgang, så er det greit.
<RoyK> det kan du vel fikse i en mikse også...
<RoyK> mikser, evt
<RoyK> god, gammel analog mikser :)
<RoyK> du får vel sånne slengt etter deg for en pose tomflasker snart
<jo-erlend> det skal du ikke si for sikkert. Sånne blir mindre vanlige, men er stadig populære hos entusiaster.
<RoyK> sikkert ikke billig for en 24-spors-sak, men hva om du klarer deg med åtte?
<jo-erlend> jeg vil bare ha et litt skikkelig kort med to innganger og helst monitor-utgang.
<jo-erlend> nå har jeg prøvd ti stykker og jeg finner ikke ett eneste som funker med Ubuntu.
<RoyK> såpass...
<jo-erlend> jeg har prøvd alle kortene jeg har kommet over i Oslo, bortsett fra de som begynner å peke på ti tusen og sånt. Det er jeg ikke interessert i.
<RoyK> hva med to kort i stedet for ett?
<RoyK> ALSA støtter vel minst 16 kort
<jo-erlend> det går an det, så jeg slipper de forbanne surround-greiene.
<jo-erlend> så _lenge_ jeg slipper, mente jeg.
<RoyK> det går vel an å skru av surround-biten?
<RoyK> dvs å ikke skru den på?
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er kontaktene som irriterer meg.
<RoyK> kontrakter?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har sånne hull i datamaskinen  min som jeg kan dytte ledninger inn i.
<RoyK> eh - kontakter - ja - ikke kontrakter :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<hjd> noen som har oneiric med norsk språk (bokmål)?
<citoyen> nesten
<citoyen> har nynorsk
<hjd> citoyen: det er forsåvidt interessant også. Kan du prøve å åpne synaptic?
<citoyen> synaptic har segfaultet hos meg siden oppgraderingen
<hjd> aha. har du forsøkt å kjøre den fra terminalen med "LC_ALL=C" foran?
<citoyen> niks, har bare falt tilbake på aptitude :P
<citoyen> kan teste
<RoyK> hm... hvordan kan jeg skru av en vm fra virsh? shutdown virker ikke...
<citoyen> hjd: Se det gikk mye bedre, ja
<RoyK> den ene VM-en er en oneiric-vm, den andre med winxp - har sendt shutdown til begge, men intet skjer...
<hjd> citoyen: jeg mistenker at det er oversettelsene av en eller annen snodig grunn.
<hjd> citoyen: har du rapportert en bug på det?
<citoyen> hjd: Det virker sannsynlig, dersom det ikke feiler på engelsk (og det gjør det neppe, da ville det vært fikset for lengst)
<citoyen> hjd: Nei
<citoyen> gi meg gjerne linken om du gjør det
<citoyen> synaptic er jo ikke inne i varmen lenger, men det er jo nok av brukere fremdeles
<hjd> citoyen: en annen ting, er din nyinstallasjon eller oppgradering. Fordi maskinen min som oppgraderte starter og kjører synaptic fint, men hvis jeg merker noe til komplett fjerning og trykker "bruk" krasjer den (installer feks funker fint)
<citoyen> min er oppgradert
<hjd> så jeg har sjekket med en vm nå og der krasjer den umiddelbart etter at jeg byttet til bokmål.
<citoyen> jeg bruker synaptic veldig lite, så jeg har ikke gravd så mye i det
<citoyen> men NÅ er filene på plass på minnepinnen min, så da tar jeg den med bort til TVen :)
<RoyK> hm... destroy er det visst - det høres rimelig brutalt ut når man er vant til å jobbe med zfs
<hjd> citoyen: bug 889592 :)
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 889592 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic segfaults when attempting to run it on oneiric with Norwegian locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889592
<citoyen> hjd: Takker. Har satt meg på cc
<hjd> citoyen: fint. Takk for hjelpen :)
<hjd> citoyen: btw, bug 889565 ble rapportert tidligere i kveld. Kan være samme problemet, men da er det neppe språket som trigger det.
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 889565 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889565
<citoyen> hjd: Mulig det er relatert, men den andre bugen er ikke en segfault
<citoyen> så jeg tipper det er to separate problemer
<citoyen> eller ser i alle fall ikke ut til å være det, med mindre deler av feilmeldingene er utelatt
<hjd> er rimelig sikker på at jeg ikke fikk meldingen om segfault i noen tilfeller. Dog, det kan jo også være to separate problemer.
<hjd> altså det var tilfeller hvor den sa segfault og tilfeller hvor den ikke sa det. (Ikke fravær av segfault hvis det virket sånn)
<citoyen> skjønte det
<citoyen> jeg har alltid fått segfault-melding, men har som sagt ikke forsket så mye på det
<hjd> ok. Bare leste det om igjen nå, og så det var lett å misforstå. :)
<citoyen> nok bugs og feilsøking i jobben, det er begrenset hvor mye jeg orker å gjøre hjemme :P
<hjd> citoyen: hehe, joda. Jeg bare liker å sjekke at ting faktisk er reproduserbart før jeg skriver en bugrapport.
<citoyen> klart
 * citoyen tipper at denne bugen ikke får noe særlig til oppmerksomhet, dessverre
<citoyen> en pakke som ikke er standard lenger, og kun reproduserbart med sære språk som ingen bruker :P
<citoyen> og med en enkel workaround
<hjd> kanskje ikke åpenbar workaround dog :P
<citoyen> nei, det er den ikke
<citoyen> men folk som bruker andre pakke-GUI enn det som er standard i distroen regnes uansett til powerbrukere og forventes å kunne google etter slike løsninger
<citoyen> ideelt sett burde alle bugs fikses selvsagt, men med begrenset antall utviklere og ubegrenset antall bugs må man prioritere
<hjd> vel, nå er det i det minste mulig å finne bugrapporten som forklarer hva man kan gjøre.
<citoyen> jepp
<citoyen> og det er en god ting
<citoyen> dagens gode gjerning!
<hjd> Jepp, jeg er klar over det. Ubuntu har ~90k åpne bugs, og jeg skjønner jo at det ikke er denne de starter med :p
<citoyen> Nuvel. Sengetid for de av oss som må stå opp i otta
<hjd> god natt :)
<citoyen> nattnatt
<RoyK> hjd: hvilken bug?
<RoyK> åh - den med norsk språk og synaptic?
<hjd> RoyK: jepp.
<RoyK> forresten er det en åpen bug som er rimelig stygg - selv om kjernen oppdateres på fram til lucid og kanskje litt til, så skjer det at menu.lst ikke oppdateres likevel, så etter reboot, har du samme gamle kjernen
<RoyK> og kommer du da i fare for å rydde litt i gamle kjerner, reboot, og grub klarer ikke å finne den siste :P
<hjd> nevnte du eller noen andre det her i kanalen for et par dager siden? Det hørtes da kjent ut.
<RoyK> mulig jeg har nevnt den her, men det var nok heller ei uke eller to siden ... husker ikke
<hjd> Men ja, det høres jo ikke bra ut.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-13
<westernanalog> noen her som har peil på vanskelige og uslettelige filer i windows? ja, jeg vet dette ikke er en windows support kanal. men jeg vet det er noen smarte folk her :) filen ble forøvrig opprettet i ubuntu. så det er ikke noe malware greier. et tomt dokument med et dumt filnavn. et navn og et telefonnummer. skulle være en huskeplapp :oP nå blir jeg ikke kvitt den
<westernanalog> problem løs. ubuntu live :D
<jo-erlend> NRK skriver at Steve Jobs har "Vippet bin Laden ned fra tronen". Jeg vil vel kanskje si at bin Laden var enda mer skadelig for verden. :)
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> jo-erlend: bin laden var vel stort sett skadelig for USA - jeg så et regnestykke på hvor mye de har brukt per drepte 9/11 som resultat av krigføring, og det var vel noen milliarder
<RoyK> evt kan man si at USA var ganske skadelig for USAs økonomi, og den hevngjerrigheten de føler og følte overfor Afganistan etter at en mann fra Saudi-Arabia arrangerte et terrorangrep mot dem....
<jo-erlend> det var noe med det å bare ta spøk for spøk og alvor kun alvorlig.
<jo-erlend> det er ingen tvil om at Apple oppfører seg verre enn Microsoft noengang har gjort, men jeg lurer på om ikke folk har brukt opp ulveropet på Microsoft.
<RoyK> er det ingen tvil om det?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke i den minste tvil om det.
<RoyK> som når MS var med på OS/2-utviklinga og i 12. time (rett før OS/2 2.0 kom), stakk av med koden og lanserte winnt 3.1, eller da de gjorde tilsvarende på sybase, som ble til MSSQL, eller da de fikk tvinga gjennom OOXML ad ytterst tvilsomme metoder?
<RoyK> eller inngikk avtaler med alt av PC-leverandører slik at alt leverandøren solgte av PC-er automatisk hadde Windows-lisens
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde ikke å si at Microsoft er noe moralsk eller etisk fyrlys. Jeg prøvde å si at Apple er enda verre, men at færre reagerer på det.
<RoyK> hvordan er Apple verre?
<RoyK> på iOS, ja, der har de lukka seg inne og vil nok svi for det snart - android er i ferd med å ta over- iOS var først ute og best, men er for lukka til at folk som har lyst på et vettugt OS uten å måtte r00te det, vil ha det
<jo-erlend> tja. De sensurerer aviser som selges i deres butikker. De bryter seg inn i husene til folk uten ransakingsordre for å lete etter mobiltelefoner. De manipulerer dommere i rettsapparatet med virkelighetsfjernt "bevismateriale"... Det er liksom på et helt annet nivå enn Microsoft har drevet.
<RoyK> "bryter seg inn?"
<RoyK> når det gjelder manipulasjon av dommere, er det noe alle driver med, Microsoft, IBM, Oracle, Alle de store gjør dette
<RoyK> se til hollywood og platebransjen for gode eksempler
<jo-erlend> ja, de hadde somlet bort en mobiltelefon på en bar, så de sendte folk for å ta seg inn i leiligheten der de trodde telefonen befant seg. Politiet selv kunne ikke gå inn, men de sto pent og ventet på utsiden.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, likevel. Apple ser ikke ut til å ha noen skrupler med å bruke makten sin for alt den er verdt. Microsoft har stort sett gjort det for å oppnå konkrete og større mål. De har drevet med prisdumping for å kvitte seg med konkurrenter, låst produktene sine sammen, etc. Apple går inn for å utestenge konkurrentene fra markedet. Jeg kan ikke huske et tilfelle hvor Microsoft engang har prøvd på noe liknende, bortsett fra ti
<jo-erlend> lfellet med Lindows, hvor de godtok at de skiftet navn.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har ikke fått med meg den saken med innbruddet, men om USA har noe tilsvarende et rettsystem som fungerer (noe de dessverre har vist at de ikke alltid har), så burde det jo bli en aldri så liten korrupsjonsskandale av det der
<RoyK> jo-erlend: vi får se hvordan det går nå når Jobs er borte - det skulle ikke forundre meg om han var primus motor bak dette også
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det at de sensurerer GPL og alt som likner på det (agpl, lgpl, you name it) fra applestore er helt sinnsykt
<jo-erlend> de har også nektet flere tidsskrifter fordi de ikke liker innholdet.
<RoyK> og igjen - at de sensurerer aviser som selges i deres butikker er heller ikke noe jeg har fått med meg
<RoyK> uansett VELDIG dårlig
<RoyK> type Berlusconi-dårlig
<jo-erlend> mhm. Du kan si ganske mye om Steve Ballmer, men jeg tror at de fleste vil være enige i at Microsoft har blitt betraktelig bedre etter at han overtok. Hvorvidt det er han som har ansvaret for det, vet ikke jeg, men øverste sjef pleier jo å ha en viss innvirkning på forretningskulturen. Jeg håper at Tim Cook kan ha en positiv innvirkning på Apple.-
<RoyK> men på den annen side - Microsoft har jo skaffa seg såpass kontroll med mange av de større mediene, så de kan skjule den type kontroll bedre
<RoyK> litt som forhenværende statsoverhoder som Berlusconi og Geir Haarde, som skaffet seg kontroll over media slik at de kunne sensurere ting fra innsiden
<RoyK> ikke noe forsøk på å stoppe de små, de når jo ikke ut til massene uansett...
<RoyK> sammenlikna med sånt, er Apples sensur både gjennomsiktig og egentlig ganske barnslig
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen problemer med måten pressen dekker Microsoft på. Men jeg har problemer med måten pressen dekker Apple på. Kan selvsagt være at det bare er journalistene som er Apple-lojalister, men dekningen er veldig ensidig.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har du prøvd å samle sammen litt kildemateriale om disse tinga her og sende det til en håndfull journalister? Det kan jo hende du støter på en som ikke har fått med seg dette - mye her var nytt for meg, og jeg pleier å holde meg ganske oppdatert. Om du prøver det, så send det til én av gangen, med litt tid imellom, slik at de kan føle en slags eksklusivitet over det - journalister digger sånt :P
<RoyK> tu.no har en del graveprosjekter fra tid til annen
<RoyK> apropos media og Microsoft/Apple - Hvor mange der ute blant hvermansen tror du kjenner til all råttenskapen fra de store selskapene?
<jo-erlend> det har vært skrevet om alle disse tingene. Men det er alltid med en smilende Steve Jobs med en Iphone i hånda. Bildebruk har mye å si.
<RoyK> Oracle begynner å vise ansikt - ikke orakelet som de ville være, men heller en grisk gnom
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at mange kjenner til faenskapen i Apple. Problemet er at de skylder på "kvalitet" og da klapper bevegelsen fanatisk i hendene og da blir det helt umulig å slippe gjennom med noe rasjonelt.
<jo-erlend> Oracle er også en sånn bedrift. Helt klart. De eier ikke skrupler de heller, for ikke å snakke om samfunnsansvar.
<jo-erlend> de tar med den ene hånda og slår med den andre. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tenkte bare at siden du er såpass engasjert i dette, så kan det jo hende du får en journalist til å se på det. journalister er veldig glade i å skrive om sensur, og det med sensur av artikler harså vidt jeg har fått med meg, ikke nådd norsk presse
<jo-erlend> joda, det har vært skrevet om det.
<RoyK> hvor da?
<RoyK> på digi eller noe?
<jo-erlend> sikkert.
<RoyK> som kanskje leses av 3% av befolkninga på en virkelig god dag? ellers kanskje .03%?
<jo-erlend> jeg har egentlig som motto at det er bedre å være forkjemper enn motstander, så jeg bruker ikke så mye tid på sånt, men det hender at man blir frustrert. :)
<RoyK> digi.no/itavisen.no er søppel - bare resirkulering av artikler fra andre steder
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> itavisen er jo totalt ubrukelig. Digi er ... overfladisk.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: men om du har en time ledig en dag, så prøv å samle inn litt stoff og send til en eller annen teknolog hos aftenposten eller nrk - får du noen av dem til å skrive om apple på en slik måte, så kan det jo kanskje bli litt debatt om det, og debatt beriker alltid!
<RoyK> jo-erlend: begge er aller internett
<jo-erlend> det vet jeg, men det er forskjeller mellom dem likevel.
<RoyK> computerworld pleide å være bra, men nå har jo IDG tatt over hele greia, og for øyeblikket har ikke computerworld norge faste ansatte overhodet, ikke en gang redaktøren, ALT er innleid
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvis jeg skal gjøre noe mot pressen, så er det for å få dem til å skrive mer om Ubuntu, ikke om hvor ille Apple eller noen andre er.
<jo-erlend> h-online er bra.
<RoyK> går jo an å gjøre begge...
<RoyK> :)
<jo-erlend> det går an for en som ikke er jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg ville aldri klare å skille mellom de to tingene og jeg har ikke sansen for det å sammenlikne én sides dårlige sider med en annen sides gode, uansett hva det gjelder.
<RoyK> en sammenlikning av ubuntu og os x vil uansett falle i OS X' favør hos hvermansen
<RoyK> dvs hos de fleste
<jo-erlend> det er en veldig god grunn til å ikke blande kortene. Dessuten er Apple litt som Linux på steroider. De har like fanatiske tilhengere, men er mye mer samordnet.
<RoyK> de største problemet med linux så langt, er mangel på forståelse av at ting ikke trenger å koste penger, mangel på spill, mangel på eller dårlige drivere, i stort sett den rekkefølgen
<RoyK> det ironiske er at folk på ingen måte vil betale for windows, men samtidig ikke vil bruke noe som er gratis, fordiatte da må det jo være dårligere...
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det skal bli spennende å se om det at vi får inn betalt programvare i appsjappa er med på å tone ned gratis-aspektet. Noe sier meg at folk vil ha lettere for å prøve Ubuntu hvis de tror at det finnes en baktanke.
<RoyK> har apple kommet med noen begrunnelse for bannlysninga av GPL, AGPL, LGPL etc?
<jo-erlend> Canonical har åpenbart hatt for stort fokus på proprietær betal-vare. I avtalevilkårene står det ingenting om hva som skjer hvis noen prøver å selge fri programvare de har kjøpt i appsjappa, for eksempel. Men jeg har fått bekreftet at de vil nekte å selge programvare som allerede finnes i arkiver eller som allerede er til salgs.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, aner ikke, men jeg antar at det har noe med kvalitet å gjøre....
<RoyK> jo-erlend: apache-lisens er visst greit
<RoyK> så jeg TVILER på at det har med kvalitet å gjøre
<RoyK> men igjen - apache er ikke så streng
<lnostdal_> mac er jo basert på stelt BSD-lisensiert kode ..   mac kunne ikke stelt koden hadde den vært gpl/lgpl/agpl
<lnostdal_> så de vil ha ting i bsd o.l. lisenser -- slik at de kan fortsette å stjele i fremtiden
<RoyK> lnostdal_: det er vel ikke akkurat stjålet kode - det er en del av darwin - de kunne a brukt lgpl, men ikke gpl/agpl
<RoyK> lnostdal: dessuten bruker de LGPL allerede
<lnostdal> prøve igjen;    <lnostdal_> mac er jo basert på stelt BSD-lisensiert kode ..   mac kunne ikke stelt koden hadde den vært gpl/lgpl/agpl  ..  så de vil ha ting i bsd o.l. lisenser -- slik at de kan fortsette å stjele i fremtiden
<RoyK> dvs biblioteker lisensert under LGPL
<jo-erlend> hvordan stjeler du BSD-lisensiert kode?
<RoyK> du tar den og skriver den om...
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> du kan ikke stjele den
<RoyK> litt som å stjele ei gratisavis
 * RoyK var ved bookcrossing-hylla på oslo s og STJAL ei bok
<jo-erlend> bookcrossing?
<18WAAVQ6G> "stjelt" ..    mac bygger på åpen bsd kode; og mac er lukket ..   de kunne ikke gjort det samme hadde koden vært gpl lisensiert
<RoyK> jo-erlend: .com
<RoyK> 18WAAVQ6G: sjekk project darwin
<jo-erlend> 18WAAVQ6G, det var et litt spesielt nick. :)
<RoyK> 18WAAVQ6G: OS-et er åpent, men Aqua, som ligger på toppen, er lukket
<18WAAVQ6G> ja, aner ikke hva som skjer
<jo-erlend> det er ikke tilfeldigvis passordet ditt eller noe sånt? :)
<RoyK> :)
<18WAAVQ6G> nope
<RoyK> på tide å bytte..
<jo-erlend> er det lnostdal bak der, eller?
 * RoyK gir 18WAAVQ6G et nytt /nik
 * RoyK gir 18WAAVQ6G et nytt /nikc
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK>  /nick
 * jo-erlend gir RoyK en sjanse til :)
 * RoyK kaster tomatbønner i retning jo-erlend 
 * jo-erlend fiker RoyK med en stivfrossen sverdfisk
<RoyK> jo-erlend: bookcrossing er litt som der bokormer finner ut de har for mange bøker og begynner å legge fra seg bøker omkring, gjerne etter å ha registrert dem på nett...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: OSS-bibliotek, på en måte
<jo-erlend> dæven. Hadde jeg visst at det fantes sånn, så hadde jeg gledet noen. Jeg kvittet meg med en stor mengde bøker for et år siden eller så.
<RoyK> nå veit du :)
<RoyK> sjekk det skandinaviske forumet
<jo-erlend> ja, men nå har jeg tre bøker igjen av de noen hundre jeg hadde. :)
<RoyK> såpass...
<RoyK> jeje - spre ordet :)
<jo-erlend> sju fulle bokhyller omtrent.
<RoyK> og så kasta du alt?
<jo-erlend> neida, jeg ga dem bort til et loppemarked. Men jeg mistenker vel at det gikk videre derfra og i søpla.
<RoyK> mye gjør det
<jo-erlend> bøker om 3D-spill-programmering, for eksempel, selger neppe særlig godt på et loppemarked på Stabekk skole :)
<hjd> det kommer an på hva slags bøker det er og hvor stort loppemarkedet er.
<RoyK> så det er enkelte bookcrossingfolk som tar kontakt med loppemarked for å spørre om de kan ta over når de er ferdige...
<jo-erlend> fantastisk litteratur. Jeg skulle til å si at det var tung litteratur... Jeg skulle flytte opp i sjette etasje -- gammeldagse etasjer.
<jo-erlend> uten heis.
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel en liten stabel med tredve-førti bøker igjen eller noe sånt. Mesteparten er egentlig bare av affeksjonsverdi. Papirbøker er liksom ikke helt tingen for meg lenger.
<hjd> vel, jeg snublet over en bunke bøker om programmering ol på et loppemarked for en del år siden. Så jeg plukket med meg omtrent halvparten, men en del av det er rimelig utdaterte...
<jo-erlend> men det er noe dypt urovekkende ved det å kvitte seg med dem likevel. :)
<jo-erlend> det er klart. Noen ting kommer aldri til å forandre seg, da.
<hjd> det er klart. Men selv om nettverksboken fra midten/slutten av nittitallet dekket noe interessant, vet jeg ikke om det er den jeg ville anbefalt. Morsomt med kapitlet om ipv6 som "snart" kommer da...
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> men sånt som norsk litteraturhistorie, verdens litteraturhistorie, europas idéhistorie, verdens idéhistorie, etc går ikke ut på dato... før du skal flytte inn i en leilighet i sjette etasje uten heis. Da blir de utdaterte nokså raskt. :)
<hjd> noen som kjører oneiric/unity og har tid til å sjekke en ting?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: les "Norsk litteraturhistorie fritt etter hukommelsen" av Knut Nærum :D
<RoyK> hjd: huh? spørre om ubuntu her inne??
 * RoyK synes enkelte begynner å bli litt i overkant on-topic
<jo-erlend> det er en av de jeg har tatt vare på. Jeg har lest den før. ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har du lest Krig! av samme forfatter?
<jo-erlend> nei
<RoyK> norge går til krig mot nederland etter å ha tapt i skøyte-VM
<RoyK> og Åsne Seierstad skriver boken Badevakten i Amsterdam
<RoyK> det er så mye folk som får tyn i den boka at du aner ikke :)
<hjd> RoyK: hehe. Jeg har ikke noe imot bøker, bare så det er sagt :p
 * RoyK har bare en  test-vm med oneiric og dårlig med unity der...
<hjd> hm.. saken er at jeg ikke ser det i vmen med unity-2d, så jeg ville gjerne sjekket med noen andre...
<Malin> hjd: hva du vil ha sjekket?
<hjd> Malin: 1.Åpne dash. 2. Trykk frem eller tilbake med piltastene i søkefeltet. 3. Hvordan ser det ut?
<hjd> høyre og venstre kanten på søkefeltet forsvinner her av en eller annen grunn (og iblant forsvinner bakgrunnen i det også). Det har vært rimelig reproduserbart (bortsett fra litt akkurat nå av en eller annen grunn?)
<lnostdal_> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/how_to_get_technical_support.jpg   true story :>
<Malin> hjd: skjer ikke noe når jeg trykker med piltastene i dash (om du tenker man skal være i det søkefeltet :) )
<Malin> hjd: kan det være det var slik frem til den større oppdateringa kom her om dagen?
<Malin> eller har du også oppgradert alt?
<hjd> Malin: oppgraderte nå nylig. Har ingen pakker som trenger oppdateringer.
<hjd> Har jeg flaks (:p) er det vel avhenging av grafikkortet.
<hjd> Jeg merket at når jeg spilte av video (fra NRK) klarte jeg ikke å reprodusere det, men er fullt reproduserbart resten av tiden.
<hjd> unity Installert: 4.24.0-0ubuntu2b1
<hjd> som skal være nyeste ifølge https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<hjd> mulig jeg bare skriver en bugrapport og ser om det skjer noe...
<Malin> hjd: ja, jeg hadde det i tankene her, om grafikkortet, men hvem veit, jeg har nvidia GeForce G 105m
<hjd> Malin: Jeg har et eller annet integrert Intel-kort, så hvem vet.
<Malin> oki
<Malin> kanskje flere med intel-kort skulle ha samme, eller lignende problem i såfall?
<RoyK> apropos "true story" - Kunde ringer og klager over at F: er borte (login-stasjonen med novell netware og DOS), så min kollega spør om de sjekka serveren, og får som svar at de ikke har noen. Han drar ut dit og det kommer etter hvert fram at joda, de hadde hatt dugnad i helga og kasta endel gammelt utstyr, blant annet en PC som sto på kopirommet. Han ut i konteineren som heldigvis står der, kobler opp maskinen og kjører opp netware 3.11 - problem solved 
<RoyK> dette var noen år siden, men åkke som, det var lenge etter at netware 3.11 hadde hatt sin storhetstid
<Sakarias> den der har jeg hørt i flere varianter
<RoyK> mulig jeg fikk den gjenfortalt "i førsteperson"
<RoyK> ikke for det - jeg har sett slike "servere" som plutselig ingen visste om etter at nøkkelpersonen hadde slutta
<RoyK> så det ville ikke forundre meg om det har skjedd en gang eller tre
<Malin> skjermen på N900-en min tok kvelden nå :S ble først masse fargestriper og til slutt var det bare ikke noe bilde
<Malin> så har bestilt ny fra ebay, og håper det er relativt lett å skifte skjermen. Har sett noe videoer på youtube så
<RoyK> Malin: skulle ikke forundre meg om det var dårlig kontakt et sted
<RoyK> sjekk kabler, rens kontakter med isopropanol eller vodka eller noe  :P
<RoyK> er du heldig, har du en skjerm til overs :)
<Malin> RoyK: kanskje det ja
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> greit å ha en i rserve
<Malin> jeg kan jo skru opp og se, jeg fant ut jeg hadde srutrekker som passer både her og der så
<Malin> har hverken isopropoanol eller vodka her :S
<RoyK> Malin: en liten pensel egner seg fint til å rense sånne småkontakter - bare ikke bruk aseton eller noe annet som løser opp plast...
<Malin> men jeg kan skru opp og sjekke ut litt
<Malin> RoyK: okey
<RoyK> uansett ville jeg ha rensa kontaktene - ny skjerm eller ei
<lnostdal_> reklamasjon?
<RoyK> Malin: ja... er mobilen <5 år gammel, og er kjøpt i norge, har du reklamasjonsrett
<RoyK> om det er forbrukerkjøp, vel å merke
<lnostdal_> .gratis reparasjon -- så lenge du (eller andre ikke-authoriserte) har åpnet og fiklet med innmaten
 * RoyK tar fra Malin skrutrekkern :P
<RoyK> Malin: har du en N900 som e >5 år, blir jeg litt imponert ;)
<Malin> RoyK: det er nok forbrukerkjøp ja....
<Malin> den er ca 1år siden jeg kjøpte den, litt over
<Malin> men hvordan fungerer i såfall det? Jeg syntes det virker lettere å bare ordne det selv
<RoyK> du tar med deg mobiltelefonen dit du kjøpte den, og sier "VIRKER IKKE!"
<Malin> ja, jeg bestilte fra ucan2
<RoyK> så kommer de tilbake til deg 2-3 uker etterpå og sier det er fuktskade
<RoyK> så fyller du ut forbruker.no sitt skjema der du skriver at "jeg har brukt mobilen min normalt, sådesså", og så får du med tid og stunder en ny mobil
<RoyK> Malin: mobilbransjen ville at mobiltelefoner skulle ha 2 års garanti, forbrukermyndighetene mente 5 år, og det gikk helt til høyesterett før mobilbransjen tapte
<RoyK> eller - de tapte i alle ledd, men slåss med nebb og klør for å slippe 5 års reklamasjonsrett
<Malin> jeg kan sjekke ut på ucan2 jeg, så har jeg alltids en skjerm i resvere også
<Malin> kostet bare 219kroner for den skjermen uansett
<RoyK> Malin: ta en telefon dit og spør - de reparerer garantert ikke selv
<RoyK> og det går fortere om du snakker direkte med verkstedet
<Malin> RoyK: det er også mulig ja. Eneste er at jeg for noen måneder sidne fikk en del fukt i displayet, men fikk tørket det ut og var aldri noe problem med skjermen etter det, aldri noen rare fargestriper, etc, før plutselig i dag
<RoyK> Malin: det trenger du ikke å fortelle dem
<Malin> ja, men er det ikke moobi som har med det å gjøre?
<Malin> jeg gikk på service fra ucan2 og ble henvist til et sted jeg skrev inn imei-nummeret, der står alt om telefonen og jeg kan skrive inn hva som er problemet med telefonen osv
<Malin> RoyK: nei, jeg forteller ikke det :)
<RoyK> Malin: de har ingen muligheter til å sjekke det uansett, med mindre de har mikroskop, og i så fall, be om bildebevis
<Malin> ja, om de hevder så, så kan jeg be at de kan bevise det ja ;)
<RoyK> Malin: de har nok ferdige bilder til formålet :P
<Malin> RoyK: seriøst?! :S
<RoyK> seriøst - mobilbransjen er full av dritt
<RoyK> men som sagt, forbrukermyndighetene har vunnet i høyesterett, så så lenge du sier du har brukt den normalt, så har du saken på din side
<Malin> ja, godt jeg har den standardkjernen nå da.. jeg har nemlig testet en anenn kjerne tidligere, men det tror jeg ikke de kan se uten videre
<Malin> har reflasha den etter det
<RoyK> linux på n900?
<RoyK> ja, det er visst noe linux-greier
<Malin> RoyK: ja
<Malin> Det er maemo
<Malin> distro som er debianbasert
<RoyK> ok
<Malin> faktisk,  om de mener de ikke kan repartere det og jeg i såfall har krav på tilsvarende telefon og N900 ikke elnger er tilgjengelig, hehe, da bør jeg faktisk få en N950, som er nærmest
 * RoyK har en HTC Hero som fikk et nytt liv med ny cyanogenmod her om dagen
<Malin> cyanogenmod?
<RoyK> jupp, men de klarer nok å reparere den...
<RoyK> Malin: en åpen fork av android
<Berge> Eller en androiddistribusjon, kanskje.
<RoyK> HTC kommer ikke med nye versjoner for så gamle telefoner som Hero
<RoyK> så da var det bare å roote telefonen og legge inn noe nytt og bedre :D
<Malin> ser ut som jeg skal få en ferdigfrankert service-konvolutt i posten.
<RoyK> Malin: sjekk forbruker.no - tror de har et skjema du kan fylle  ut der det står "jeg har brukt mobilen min normalt" eller så
<Malin> men tja, ja, ja, da har jeg jo også en resrveskjerm liggende. Kan jo hende jeg har denne i mange år, om det ikke kommer en meego-device jeg kunne tenkt meg da
<RoyK> skriv ut det og legg det ved
<RoyK> så slipper du kanskje den første "diagnosen" med fuktskade
<Malin> RoyK: ja
<Malin> nå glemte jeg å skrive det i kommentarfeltet :S
<Malin> for jeg kunne nemlig skrive det inn der, men kan jo legge ved i den servicekonvolutten jeg skal motta
<Malin> enn jeg som drømte en natt at jeg hadde en N950, sukk
<RoyK> det var en sak for et par år siden hvor en fyr hadde levert inn mobilen til service - fikk svar ei uke senere - "fuktskade" - selv om mobiltelefonen var en sånn en som er laga for å kunne slenges i veggen og spys på
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> ja, de er vel raskt ute med den da :S
<Malin> "diagnosen" der
<Malin> må vel si jeg syntes i såfall det er merkelig om skjermen skal fungere normalt i flere mnd etter noe slikt for så plutselig å bare tryne
<Malin> i går var skjermen helt normal f.eks.
<RoyK> jeg har fått den "diagnosen" to ganger - den eneste telefonen som fortjente det, en eldre nokia-sak som ramla i en pytt rett ved saltstraumen, klarte seg fint...
<Malin> i dag også, jeg hadde den i hånda og skulle egnetlig lete opp et nummer, da jeg bare jøss, har telefonen tatt syre?!
<Malin> RoyK: hehe ja
<RoyK> Malin: regner med det er kontaktproblemer mellom skjermen og "hovedkortet"
<Malin> RoyK: hadde vært fint om det var det, nå viste det seg at jeg ikke finner de bitsene med små nok stjernetrekkere :S
<Malin> så jeg får ikke sjekket, og like greit å sende den inn først
<Malin> og står de på bakbena, så kan jeg jo kreve å få en N950, om de mener jeg har krav ny?! :S
<Malin> eller om de mener det er fuktskade, så har jeg vel ikke krav på noe? :p
<RoyK> om de mener det er fuktskade, og du står på ditt med at mobilen er brukt normalt, så kommer de ingen vei - det er rettspraksis på det der
<Malin> aha
<Malin> ja, da bare sier jeg det ;)
<Malin> men etter den fuktsaken, så var det et sted på skjermen et felt som er litt lysere :S
<Malin> så kanskje de kan se det? :S
<Malin> man så det bare på helt hvite bakgrunner dog
<RoyK> skjermen er ganske så tett - om det er noe fukt-kødd, er det nok kontaktene
<RoyK> hva skjedde? mista den i ølen din eller noe? :D
<Malin> hehe nei
<Malin> jeg skulle gjøre ren skjermen, brukte sånn brillerens som en sprayer, også sprayet jeg i grunn ganske mye, og så så jeg plutselig at det var rent innenfor liksom :S
<RoyK> ah
<Malin> men skrudde vel av telefonen og la den i luftuttaket til serveren og lot den tørke der
<RoyK> vel - du får prøve deg - neste gang noe sånt skjer, så åpne mobilen før du tørker den
<Malin> dette er vel ca 2mnd siden nå
<Malin> åpne opp, altså demontere skjermen?
<Malin> forøvrig ble skjermen veldig ren etterpå også, ikke noe fettflekker og sånt :p
<RoyK> det jeg gjorde med den som fikk seg en saltvannsdukkert, var å nappe ut batteriet, skylle den i ferskvann og lot den lufttørke 2-3 døgn
<Malin> aha
<RoyK> jeg hadde ikke skrutrekker med meg som var liten nok
<Malin> men ja, det er jo et faktum at elektriske kompnenter faktisk kan vaskes i vann
<Malin> men en må tørke det før en setter på strøm igjen :p
<RoyK> et annet triks er å legge den i steikeovnen med åpen dør og vifta på med temp = 50˚
<RoyK> men la det gå et par døgn om du ikke får åpna den
<RoyK> i ovnen holder det vel med 4-8 timer eller noe
<RoyK> men... du kan vel kanskje skylde deg selv her :)
<Malin> kan jeg skylde meg selv?
<Malin> at det er pga fukten fra den gangen?
<Malin> ikke utenkelig, men får nå se hva som skjer da
<RoyK> :)
<Malin> RoyK: jeg var jo innstilt den gang på at jeg kanskje måtte kjøpe nytt display så
<Malin> om de nekter å fikse det, så har jeg alltids den skjermen snart
<Malin> og en gammel w610i mens jeg venter
<RoyK> om de nekter å fikse det, kan det hende du må ut med 500 spenn eller noe i "diagnose"
<Malin> serriøst?!
<Malin> da er det jo billigere å enklere å fikse helt selv :p
<RoyK> ja, de skriver jo timer, og alt må faktureres
<Malin> ah :S :S :S
<RoyK> og får de ikke fakturert nokia, så prøver de et annet sted
<Malin> ah :s
<Malin> sukk
<RoyK> men igjen - du skal ha rimelig avansert utstyr for å kunne bevise at noe er fuktfeil, og at det er _din_ feil
<RoyK> så står du på ditt, får du nok reparert den gratis
 * RoyK tviler litt på at et elektronikkverksted for mobiltelefoner vil investere en mill eller så på et godt mikroskop og i tillegg kompetanse for å bruke det, bare for å avsløre at noen har øl på mobilen sin
<Malin> RoyK: ja jeg kan og kommer bare til å nekte for fukt
<RoyK> er det fukt, er det kondens (kan du si)
<Malin> drømmesituasjon: Vi ser det er noe feil her ja, men vi kan ikke fikse det gitt, men vi kan gi deg en N950
<Malin> da dauer jeg
<RoyK> mobilen må tåle at du går fra et kalt til et varmt rom
<RoyK> kaldt, evt
<Malin> RoyK: nettopp
<Malin> altså, om de sier det er fukt, så sier jeg at da må det være kondens?
<RoyK> eller bare si at du har brukt mobilen normalt
<RoyK> og ikke gå inn på noen detaljert debatt
<RoyK> "never argue with an idiot, he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience"
<Malin> like greit det
<Malin> og om de spør, så sier jeg at hm. nei, det har ikke jeg lagt merke til. bare brukt den normalt jeg
<RoyK> jau :D
<Malin> om jeg ikke får den forbi innlogginga, kan jeg likevel koble den til å få ut info?
<Malin> jeg tror ikke jeg har lagret siste backup eksternt :p
<RoyK> har du ikke kabel så du kan få konsoll på den?
<RoyK> type linux
<RoyK> eller blåtann eller wifi eller ...
<Malin> RoyK: joda, jeg har kabel, jeg prøvde å ssh-e meg inn, men gikk ikke fordi jeg ikke får skrudd den helt på i sted
<Malin> greia er: jeg aner ikke hvordan jeg skriver inn pincode, etc, uten fungerende skjerm
 * RoyK mumler noe om at backup er feigt
<Malin> RoyK: ja, jeg har backup, men backupen er på telefonen, og av latskap har jeg jo ikke overført den til telefonen :p
<Malin> hm.. håper ikke de flasher telefonen på service :p
<RoyK> tror de pleier å gjøre det
<Malin> ja :S
<RoyK> har du ikke noen online-backup?
 * RoyK smiler litt og peker på kalenderen
<Malin> 13ende? :p
<Malin> hm.. jeg har jo koblet den til med dropbox, men hm.. har jeg synca den så den tok backup av alt, neppe
<RoyK> Malin: tenkte mer på orstallet :D
<RoyK> årstallet!
<Malin> hm.. ja
<Malin> på sidene til mobi står det at de lett kan se om det er vannskade eller ei :S
<Malin> http://moobi.com/maindesign.asp?aid=21156&gid=9856
<RoyK> hvor står det at det er lett å se vannskade??
<Malin> på linken jeg sendte
<Malin> står det at de fort ser det på kontaktero m det er vannskade
<RoyK> tja - at vannskader er hydroskopiske er jo sant, men årasken til vannskaden er noe annet. en telefon må tåle vanlig bruk, både i norge og i tropene
<RoyK> det vil ALLTID dannes kondens
<Sakarias> og de sensorene (tapebiter med farge) er utrolig sensitive
<RoyK> dvs om telefonen har en temperatur under duggpunkt
<Sakarias> de kan slå ut bare du svetter mens du snakker i tlf
<RoyK> Malin: søk på forbruker.no etter fuktskade
<Malin> oki
<Malin> forbruker.no redirecrter til aftenposten
<RoyK> det er veldig vanlig at produsenten og i siste instans, verkstedet som påroper seg fuktskade
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> forbrukerportalen.no
<RoyK> er det vel
<Malin> :) ja
<RoyK> - Dagens telefoner er så lette at det oftest ikke blir noen større merker i dekslet når man mister den. Komponentene inni er derimot like følsomme som de var før. Mange komponenter er keramiske og sprekker derfor ved kraftige støt.
<RoyK> det der er det kanskje ikke reneste vås, men det er å overdrive ganske brutalt - det meste er overflatemontert og tåler MYE juling
<RoyK> at en komponent på 1x1mm er av keramikk har lite å si - den er vel så robust som dem i plast
<RoyK> med unntak av skjermen er det som stort sett ryker, enten printet, men da skal du slå hardt og på riktig sted, eller kabler som løsner eller blir ødelagt.
<RoyK> stort sett kabler...
<Malin> RoyK: jeg fant en artikkel, fra 2003 der om temaet, oppdatert sist i 2006
<Malin> ja, enig der.
<Malin> jeg klarer heller ikke helt å se hvordan noe inne i telefonen skal løsne av et fal, med tanke på hvordan et kretskort ser ut
<Malin> samtidig blir jo telefonen utsatt for en god del G når den treffer bakken
<Malin> hva menes med at det er overflatemontert?
<Sakarias> at det er loddet fast på overflaten
<RoyK> hadde printet vært fra 1980, så greit, da var komponentene stor
<Sakarias> komponentene er da ikke loddet fast på baksiden av printen
<RoyK> Malin: at komponentene ikke har lange bein som stikker gjennom printet
<Malin> aha, ja, nei, det har de vel neppe i en mobil
<Malin> må vel nesten skrapes av kortet, ska en løsne overflateprint eller hur?
<RoyK> nei, alt er overflatemontert i disse dager, med unntak av forholdsvis gamle ting http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface-mount_technology
<RoyK> Malin: mist en skrutrekker nedi pesen din og se - det funker det også :D
<Malin> RoyK: hehe
<RoyK> men ja - det skal litt til å fjerne overflatemonterte ting
<Malin> ja, om den slår borti noe så
<RoyK> ja, og treffer riktig, med grei styrke
<Malin> ja, ja, om de bare kan se at det i verstefall kan være en fuktsak, og ikke viet hvorfor, så kan jeg bare fortsette å slå fast at det er normal bruk og at den burde tåle normal bruk :)
<Malin> skal ikke være verre
<RoyK> om den bare treffer printet, kan den gjøre andre morsomme ting, som å lage brudd midt inne i printet (de har ofte 6 lag eller så med ledere inne i kortet)
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> tror jeg har vært heldig med ikke å ødelegge kort før i alle fall
<RoyK> det går som regel greit, og med dagens komponenter, skal du være rimelig uheldig om du klarer å ødelegge noe med statisk elektrisitet
<RoyK> de håndlenketinga og anti-stat-mapper og sånn kom med 80-tallets CMOS-teknologi som knapt tålte at du så stygt på den
<Malin> ja, jeg har enda til gode å ødelgge noe med statisk elektresitet, men har også vist forsiktighet :)
<Malin> nei, sukk, jeg er ikke stolt, men skal reboote :S og det inn i wintendo
<Malin> men så fungerer det liksom å spille der da :p
<jo-erlend> malin, pil ned fra søkefeltet fokuserer "Vis flere resultater". En gang til, så kan du bruke piltastene.
<Malin> jo-erlend: aha, da må jeg prøve på nytt :) får gjøre det når jeg er tilbake i Ubuntu igjen
<Malin> jo-erlend: nå er jeg i ubuntu og kan sjekke igjen
<Malin> en jeg har ikke sett noen vis flere resultater om jeg trykker en ned
<Malin> må jeg søke opp noe først?
<Malin> nå skjedde noe
<Malin> om jeg trykker meg ned i søkeresultatene, så opp igjen til søkefeltet og trykker til høyre, så forsviner liksom bakgrunnen i søkefeltet og en får opp fargene fra dash i stedet
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-05
<christoffer> Hej är det någon här inne som är med på Ubuntu-nordic epostlistan?
<christoffer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-nordic/2012-November/000051.html
<christoffer> De som är intresserade får gärna vara med =)
<christoffer> Jag måste tyvärr sova nu men hörs under veckan.
<RoyK> klassisk join/spør/vent to min/part
<Kagee> mere join/promote/leave
<RoyK> samma greia, egentlig
<RoyK> bortsett fra at sistnevte er mer som spam
<Mathias> noen flere som skal våke inatt?
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-06
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> mørn
<malin> Ubuntu-morgen :)
<Mathias> ubuntu-god-natt
<malin> det ber litt seint eller tidlig nå da, alt etter hvilken tidssne man er i :P
<Mathias> gmt+1
<RoyK> win 13
<joakim> Jeg får ikke satt klokken til å vise 24-timersformat. Selv om jeg huker av på alternativet. Flere som har problemet og noen som vet om en løsning?
<joakim> ubuntu 12.10 engelsk språk
<malin> kan teste nå, men tester i virituell maskin, da jeg kjører 12.04
<joakim> Tror ikke jeg hadde problemet i 12.04
<malin> har det vært sånt problem hele tiden i 12.10? eller har det skjedd etter en oppdatering?
<malin> jeg testet i 12.04 nettopp og her virker det, men sjekker altså virituelt snart, så snart jeg har fått bootet opp
<malin> du har 12.10 med alle oppdateringer installert?
<joakim> ja
<malin> ok, da må jeg oppgradere her også før jeg tester :)
<malin> tester før og etter jeg
<joakim> Jeg tok ren innstalasjon
<joakim> ikke oppgradering
<malin> , så er ren installasjon, så du har ikke oppgradert noe enda :) da henger jeg med :)
<malin> hm. virituelle maskina mi reagerte litt tregt, men holder på :)
<joakim> Og når jeg kjører sudo apt-get update i terminal så åpnes en gui (software-updater) og forteller meg at det er tilgjengelige oppdateringer
<malin> virker her
<joakim> hele poengetvar jo å ungå gui
<malin> oki
<malin> det tror jeg nok skjer hos meg også selv på 12.04, aner ikke helt hvorfor, men enig i at det ikke bør skje
<joakim> Selv om jeg kjører apt-get upgrade så forsvinner den ikke
<malin> du kan ikke trykke den vekk ved å klikke i krysset?
<joakim> jo men da er jo hele poenget borte
<joakim> Svar gjerne hvis du har noe svar. Jeg leser logg senere.
<malin> ok. nei, finner ikke ut i farta hvorfor update manager starter når man kjører sudo apt-get update
<RoyK> johslarsen: i konsollet eller i GUI?
<johslarsen> RoyK: du mente kanskje joakim
<RoyK> øh, ja
<RoyK> men han stakk visst...
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/ohne_romney.png
<malin> RoyK: han leser visst loggen skrev han, så han ser vel det vi skriver
<RoyK> oki
<malin> doki
 * Kagee sitter på en rosa sky
<Kagee> endelig stabil irc igjen
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-07
<RoyK> EHLO
<Kagee> EHLO Denied, missing hostname. FQDN required.
<Kagee> god timeout på denne smtpserveren min ^_^
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK følger Malins eksempel og lager multi-OS-minnepinne
<malin> kult RoyK
<Kagee> malin: hvor er bloggposten med dine erfarimger? :)
<malin> Kagee: eh... jeg burde kanskje skrevet en?
<malin> jeg har brukt denne i alle all: www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<malin> Mine positive erfaringer. Har inne vanlig live-cd, aløternate og dvd-isoen. hirens og win 7 pro
<malin> negative. ser ut til at jeg ikke kan ha inne mer enn en versjon av win7
<RoyK> wtf. ser ikke ut til at den der likte RHEL
<malin> så må prøve å få laget en multiinstall win7-iso på en eller annen måte
<malin> RHEL?
<RoyK> redhat enterprise linux
<RoyK> vi bruker det på viktige servere
<malin> ah. Nei
<RoyK> centos funka greit
<malin> ikke? Hm...
<malin> kan det være den ikke liker rpm-systemer? :s
<RoyK> eller
<RoyK> nå prøvde jeg å legge til memtest86, og får samme feilmelding: Error: ISO not supported for now.
<RoyK> så ser ut som om den sliter med noen iso-formater...
<malin> ja. nå legger den med en del tools "ut av boksen", men hisker ikke om memtest86 er en del av de
<malin> virker sånn da ja
<RoyK> RHEL skulle jeg gjerne ha hatt inn, da ...
<malin> ja.... Det burde jo gå :s googlet det?
<Mathias> i ess oo
<RoyK> å nei... sjefen vil sende meg på seminar i Paris...
<Mathias> gisp
<malin> auda... og i Paris :S :P
<malin> oi. Kanskje du kunne få møtt David Calle? Han utvikler jo noe for Ubuntu i alle fall, men tror ikke han jobber for Canonical. hadde vært gøy å møtt han i alle fall
<RoyK> :)
<malin> lager får i kål jeg. neste blir vel får i sjokolade, men det er neppe så godt
<carestad> hm, lurer på om jeg skal prøve å søke om å bli Ubuntu Member. noen her som er det fra før av og kan si noe om hvor vanskelig/lett det er?
<si-m1> holder vel at man vet at det er noe som heter det? :D
<si-m1> Membership is not required for contribution, but contribution is required for membership
<carestad> si-m1: hirr
<carestad> nja, jeg tenker mer på hva de anser som nok i forhold til bidrag
<carestad> for å slippe gjennom nåløyet
<RoyK> carestad: å hjelpe til medå fikse bugs er nok en grei start ;)
<carestad> RoyK: jau, men jeg vet at folk også får innvilget medlemsskap ved å være aktive i forumet og askubuntu
 * RoyK har endelig satt seg grundig inn i "nic bonding" på linux, og det funker ;)
<RoyK> 2x10Ge-linker per server via separate svitsjer til en kjernesvitsj, og om jeg napper ut det ene fiberet, så funker alt
<RoyK> og så det andre, om jeg stapper inn det første først og så gir svitsjen tid til å finne ut hva som er der ...
<Mathias> godt med ny ubuntu-boks :P
<Mathias> koster meg 4,50 kr dagen though :P
<Kagee> Linode eller lignende ?
<Kagee> omtrent det jeg betaler for en av de mindre pakkene dems
<malin> linode?
<malin> Hva er det
<Kagee> http://www.linode.com/
<Kagee> en virtuell server-host
<Mathias> Kagee: host1 :P
<malin> ah
<Mathias> elastisk vps ftw :P
<Kagee> jeg har en linode 512 + backup. dekker alt jeg trenger en webserver for
<Kagee> Mathias: må bli mer enn .45 per dag da ?
<Mathias> tror jeg har futt nok i boksene mine til 400 småbrukte hjemmesider :P
<Kagee> 4,5. Med minimumspris på 250 ?
<Mathias> ikke noe minimum
<Mathias> eller minimum blir 0,04 kr timen
<Mathias> 96 øre per dag
<Kagee> http://host1.no/no/vps << billigste er 249 ?
<Mathias> Kagee: cloud1
<Kagee> aha
<joakim> Hvilke alternativ har jeg til Startup Disk Creator ?
<joakim> Den krasjer hele tiden
<joakim> Jeg skal sette ubuntu 12.10 på minnepinne
<Kagee> Avhenger litt av hva du ønsker å gjøre, men Unetbootin ?
<joakim> unetbootin har jeg brukt før. Takk for tips
<Mathias> unteputin :P
<Mathias> unetputin*
<malin> unetputin? er det russisk det? :P
<Mathias> ja :P
<Mathias> noen lett måte å forhindre brukere i å se hverandres prossesser?
<joakim> Jeg får bare feilmelding når jeg prøver å formatere minnepinnen med Disks (ligger under Applications-System tools-prefences)
<joakim> Error creating file system: Command-line `mkfs.ext4 -F -L "pinne" "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: mke2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<joakim> /dev/sdb1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here! (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Mathias> unmount den :P
<joakim> ah nevermind
<joakim> Treig jeg er
<Mathias> er ikke alle litt trege? :P
<blaamann> usb-creator har krasja for meg i dag også
<blaamann> på to forskjellige bokser
 * RoyK har en server hengende i drammen og den koster ganske lite :P
 * Mathias har to servere hengende i cat5e ledninger uti uteboden
<RoyK> Mathias: teller ikke :P
<Mathias> :(
<Mathias> hva med RPI'en som er på sykkeltur hitover? :P
<RoyK> RPI?
<Mathias> bringebær-pi
<RoyK> har en bringebærpai selv, men har ikke fått den til å virke noe særlig med usb-laderne jeg har her
<RoyK> får kanskje koble på noe tyngre med direktekobling
 * Kagee har et bringebær han ikke har brukt enda :-S
<Mathias> RoyK: bestilte du ikke med psu? :P
<Mathias> Kagee: :(
<RoyK> nei... tenkte det gikk greit med vanlig, en liten forglemmelse - og forresten - da jeg bestilte den, var det ikke noen PSU tilgjengelig
<RoyK> så har ikke gjort så mye med den - installert ubuntu og boota den, men litt dumt når konsollet skjelden virker
<Mathias> ja
<winb> Jeg får nå valget mellom å innstalere Adobe Flash Player eller Gnash flash player. Noen meninger?
<Mathias> jeg ville gått for adobe flæsh :P
<winb> Tanken var at når man først kjører fritt
<Mathias> har ikke hatt noe særlig problemer med det så kjører bare det :P
<winb> Nå er jeg ikke helt sikker på at gnash er fritt
<Mathias> men afk, film :P
<winb> Vi kjører på med gnash
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-08
<RoyK> gd mrgn
<Mathias> nei ikke så god
<Mathias> sklei på trappa, resulterte i mistet pust (fant den igjen), og en ødelagt laptop
<RoyK> aue!
<Mathias> skjermen er litt vel rævkjørt
<RoyK> såpass
<RoyK> da er det vel bare å kjøpe ny
<RoyK> arkivere den gamle under "deler"
<Mathias> er heldigvis skolemaskin
<malin> dakars pc-en til Mathias
<Mathias> resten av skjermen tok kveld ;s
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/office-prank.jpg
 * RoyK tusler bort på serverrommet for å oppgradere noen bokser...
 * RoyK setter nidstang for Dell
<RoyK> evt mot
<Mathias> åhå
<Mathias> yessssss
<RoyK> Mathias: ?
<blaamann> Kveldens oppgave er å identifisere hva som lager tikkelyd ved høy last på min lett aldrende ubuntuboks  :-/
<Mathias> ny hdd
<Mathias> synd mamma hev den ene :s
<Mathias> blaamann: selvmordsbomber?
<blaamann> Håper på noe annet enn hdd
<blaamann> Der kom lyden etter en liten kompileringsjobb var satt igang.
<blaamann> Vanskelig dette her. Boksen er åpen nå, men VELDIG vanskelig å finne ut kor lyden kommer fra.
<RoyK> Mathias: SSD?
<citoyen> Tikkelyder er veldig typisk døende HDD, a
<citoyen> *ja
<RoyK> chicketichackchicketychak
<RoyK> == døende
<RoyK> smartctl -H
<RoyK> osv
<citoyen> jeg ringte Dell en gang pga død disk... supportfyren hørte disken gjennom telefonen og sa vi kunne hoppe over feilsøkingsstegene
<RoyK> hehe
<citoyen> Veldig praktisk
<RoyK> snurredisker er for masselagring
<RoyK> i disse tider
<RoyK> ssd for resten
<citoyen> Men den sa ikke så mye chicketichack... det var mer KLONK KLONK
<Mathias> RoyK: snurrende IDE
<RoyK> har ikke noe å si med grensesnittet - det er samma skrapet som snurrer med SAS og SATA og SCSI og FC
<Mathias> ssd er ikke noe raskere på ide :p
<RoyK> joda, det er det, IDE klarer 133MB/s eller noe sånt, men IOPS blir veldig mye bedre
<RoyK> og det er iops som teller for de fleste av oss
<Mathias> men uansett, finn en ssd med ide for meg da :p
<RoyK> med mindre du skal strømme noen gigabyte i sekundet...
<RoyK> Mathias: det finnes konvertere
<Mathias> som ikke koster prisen på maskin ^2
<RoyK> de er ikke dyre
<RoyK> sjekk ebay
<Mathias> men uansett
<RoyK> men om det er en laptop, spørs det om du får plass til en
<Mathias> blir bare /-disk
<Mathias> er to servere
<Mathias> eneste de skal gjøre er å fungere som nas/router :p
<RoyK> til en server, ville jeg ha brukt noe billig ræl, gjerne IDE, men helst to i et speil
<RoyK> sånn at man slipper å reinstallere når en tryner
<Mathias> tror disken utkonkurrerer et 4. klasses 8 gb microsd kort
<RoyK> det viktige med disker er å snakke om "når" en disk tryner og ikke "hvis" en disk tryner
<RoyK> sd-kort tryner også
<RoyK> så bruk gjerne en ide-disk og et sd-kort i speil
<Mathias> hahaha
<RoyK> du bruker jo ikke rota til stort uansett
<Mathias> svir da faen ikke av 4-5 tusen på sdkort
<Mathias> :p
<RoyK> du får en grei sd-disk for 500 spenn
<Mathias> 2500 er maks
<Mathias> 64 gb microsd :p
<RoyK> til rota vil jeg bruke to ide-disker
<RoyK> det er jo bare rota!
<RoyK> til data, bruk billige disker, i RAID-5 eller RAID-6
<Mathias> men har ikke to ide-disker
<Mathias> der liksom prpblemet er
<RoyK> det viktige er jo dataene
<Mathias> nesjda
<Mathias> og er det mission critical bruker jeg dropboxen til å kopiere :p
<RoyK> da har du ikke mye data ;)
<RoyK> 3TB på dropbox koster litt
<RoyK> så jeg bruker crashplan for sånt
<geirha> UbuntuOne har mer gratisplass!
<RoyK> ikke 3TB
<Mathias> eneste viktige jeg har er 15 rekstfiler på 5 mb til sammen :p
<Mathias> geirha: 150 gb?
<geirha> 5G
<RoyK> Mathias: crashplan.com - rimelig og funker - litt treigt, men dog
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> og siden jeg kun har ylf nå så tar det forbanna lang tid å skrive, blir litt frustrert...
<RoyK> 5GB får jo plass i lomma...
<blaamann> Den kompileringsjobben min gir meg "CPU0: Temperature above threshold,cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)" :-/
<RoyK> ylf?
<Mathias> 12 tb passer og i lomma...
<Mathias> tlf*
<RoyK> Mathias: om du har store lommer, ja :P
<Mathias> jeg har plass til ca 6 liter brus i lommene mine
<RoyK> var i møte med USIT i går - UiO skal visst sette opp ny lagring - 4PB eller så
<RoyK> virker ganske fett ;)
<RoyK> lurer bare på hva slags lagringsløsning de velger ...
<RoyK> må få ordna en sånn en til en kollega :) http://karlsbakk.net/fun/office-prank.jpg
<Mathias> der fant jeg vitnemålet mitt faktisk
<Mathias> fint med opptenningspapir
<RoyK> du kan trenge det en dag ...
<Mathias> fra ungdomsskolen?
<RoyK> ja
<Mathias> jævla tvilsomt
<RoyK> greit å ta vare på det uansett
<Mathias> brenner uansett nå
<Mathias> orker ikke minnes den perioden for å si det sånn
<RoyK> deg om det
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvor man finner et greit hotell i Paris som ikke koster skjorta :P
<Mathias> se etter noe i slummen
<RoyK> vet hverken hvor slummen er eller hvordan finne veien dit - skal til paris til uka, men hotellet vi skal bo på under konferansen koster type 1300 spenn natta, så det hadde vært greit å finne noe rimeligere for resten av helga :P
<Mathias> :p
<blaamann> Litt støvsuging og klikkelyd borte.
<Mathias> støvSUGING? :O
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-09
<RoyK> HELO
<geirha> HAI
<Mathias> NATT
<si-m1> DAG
<Mathias> KVELD
<Mathias> btw, tror vi nettopp svidde av tre mnder capslock-kvote ^^
<si-m1> var moderat nok på capslockday så har litt kvote å gå på
<malin> CAPSLOCK-KVOTE?! HVA ER DET LIKSOM......
<malin> .p
<malin> Driver å kobler en hitachi-tv til laptoppen via hdmi
<malin> men nvidia-settings finner ikke noe tv når jeg trykker detect displays
<malin> nvidia-driveren er 295.40
<Mathias> malin: skru av tven, koble fea hdmi, skru tven på igjen, så av  kovle til hdmi og slå på
<malin> hm. jeg kan jo prøve det ja
<malin> men akkurat nå satt jeg så godt....
<Kagee> Computer meltdown in T-1 hour. Har noen noen tips før jeg forsøker å bytte fra amd til nvidia?
<malin> Mathias: nå fant nvidia-settings tv-en i alle fall
<malin> men nå mangler jeg bare å få bilde på den :D
<Atluxity> wassap?
<Atluxity> noen som har satt seg litt inn i greia mellom Valve og Ubuntu?
 * Atluxity stakk på jobb, bbl
<winb> Jeg får sort skjerm når jeg prøver å se på nrk nett-tv i fullskjerm. Flere enn meg ?
<winb> eksempel http://tv.nrk.no/serie/brille
<winb> i google chrome vel og merke. ikke i ff
<malin> hm... jeg fikk ikke sort skjer i fullskjerm
<malin> og hvilken chrome-versjon kjører du?
<malin> jeg har 23.0.1271.64
<Kagee> Atluxity: satt seg inn? mener du fått tilgang?
<winb> Version 23.0.1271.64
<Kagee> malin: svideo, vga eller noe mer fancy til tven
<Kagee> ?
<malin> aner ikke hva annet som er på den tv-en der jeg.
<malin> har hdmi-ut og vga-ut på denne pc-en i alle fall
<Kagee> malin: aha, jeg trodde det var du som drev å fiklet med tven din
<malin> ah nei. er hos en jeg kjenner
<malin> og har ikke ut forsket tv-en hans veldig
<malin> men er i alle fall hdmi-inngang
<malin> kan ta en liten titt
<malin> joda, den har vga-inn, så får prøve den om jeg finn er en vga-kabel :)
<RoyK> aften
<winb> noen som har filmtips av innholdet på netflix ?
<Atluxity> Kagee: nei, bare vet hva som skjer
<Kagee> Atluxity: steam kommer (er kommet) til linux/deb
<Kagee> Atluxity: eller tenkte du på mer info enn det?
<geirha> Jeg vil ha GOG til linux
<Kagee> that alså
<geirha> dos-klassikerne fungerer greit dog
<geirha> bare å kjøre installasjonsprogrammet med wine og så kjøre dosbox med dosbox*.conf som konfigurasjonsfil
<geirha> og skru av lyd
<malin> det burde vel steam fikse ut av boksen etterhvert?
<malin> ah, ute i beta :D
<geirha> Har ikke prøvd steam, så vet ikke hva man kan kjøpe der
<geirha> (jeg vet du kan kjøpe cs og halflife og slikt dog)
<malin> ser screenshots av den, syntes de burde hatt gtk-skin og ikke noe windows-lignede med minimize osv til høyre :S
<geirha> De prioriterer vel sikkert å få spillene til å kjøre først
<malin> det bør bære førstepri ja, men de bør ordne det der også :)
<jho_> hjelp.. skrivebordet mitt har fucka seg..
<jho_> har mista alle ikonene mine. noen som har vert borti det før??
<jho_> mangler programene også, finner ikke en gang intenett.
<Atluxity> aldri vært borti
<Atluxity> kjører compiz?
<jho_> kjøret  ubuntu 12.10
<jho_> mista alt i sta da jeg så på film...
<jho_> har prøvd gjentatte restarter, kommer ingen vei.
<Atluxity> ls -l ~/Desktop
<Atluxity> er det noe der?
<jho_> nå er jeg ikke med deg..
<jho_> sorry ble borte.. noen bra tips men jeg har kuka som en gud her??
<Atluxity> jeg lurte på en kommando
<Atluxity> ls -l ~/Desktop
<Atluxity> hva var det du ikke forstod?
<jho_> jeg har ingen terminal å skrive noe i,
<Atluxity> får du en terminal om du trykker Alt+Ctrl+T ?
<Atluxity> eller så får du ihvertfall en terminal om du trykker Ctrl+Alt+F3
<jho_> ls -l ~/Desktop
<jho_> ls: kan ikke åpne /home/jho/Desktop: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<Atluxity> det forklarer jo hvorfor du ikke har noen ikoner på skrivebordet
<Atluxity> lurer på hvor den mappa ble av
<Atluxity> ls -l /home/jho/
<Atluxity> ser det ut som om den har fått et nytt navn?
<jho_> heheh.. borte borte piiiiiip..
<jho_> hvordan får jeg den tilbake da??
<Atluxity> mkdir ~/Desktop, men det gir deg jo ikke automatisk tilbake ikonene som pleide å være der
<Atluxity> evnt går det ann å kjøre en find-kommando for å søke etter filene som pleide å ligge der
<Atluxity> har du ikke launcheren på siden av skjermen?
<jho_> å det gjør jeg på følgende måte??
<Atluxity> find / -name *<del av filnavn>*
<jho_> pokker ta. fatter ikke hvordan jeg har fått til detta..
<Atluxity> da er vi to :D
<jho_> men det må da finnes en komando for å få datt opp ikonene som er std,..
<jho_> ??
<Atluxity> kanskje det, om den finnes så kan jeg den ikke. prøv å google etter den
<jho_> hvordan får man opp firefox på hurtig tast??
<Atluxity> har du terminalen i et vindu eller brukte du ctrl+alt+f3?
<jho_> ctrl+alt+f3
<Atluxity> da vil den ikke ha firefox lenger. kanskje du har lynx installert? det er en browser som du kjører fra terminalen
<Atluxity> for å komme "ut" av ctrl+alt+f3 terminalen så trykker du ctrl+alt+f7
<Atluxity> ville bare nevne det
<jho_> takk... det var en smart en..
<jho_> men ingen browser.
<Atluxity> når du er ute av den, fungerer ikke Ctrl+Alt+T?
<jho_> nei..
<Atluxity> om du trykker på tastet mellom ctrl og alt til venstre på tastaturet, får du opp noe?
<jho_> nada
<jho_> ser farlig ut for at det blir en recovery i morgen tidlig..
<Mathias> malin: jeg har slitt nok med HITACHI
<Atluxity> jho_: er på jobb og fikk nok å gjøre når kl tippa midnatt, men jeg har vanskelig for å guide deg særlig videre
<jho_> Atluxity: ingen fare.. jobb er viktig..
<Atluxity> litt støy akkurat midnatt pga logrotering osv, men kan jo hende noe er reelt
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-10
<malin> Mathias: er visst dårlig kontakt en plas. virker nå
<winb> mårn
<jho_> noen som vet hvordan man kjører recovery fra terminal??
<blaamann> jho_: Litt usikker på hva du mener med recovery? Tenker du på recovery mode, eller har du pakke/system problemer du vil løse vha en form for resetting av systemet ditt?
 * blaamann lager omelett
<jho_> må resette systemet. mangler alt :( har bare en tom skrivebords bakgrunn. og den øverste oppgave linja.
<jho_> Blaamann: blir omeletten bra?
<blaamann> jho_: Hvilke versjon er dette av Ubuntu?
<jho__> kjører 12 10.
<sigurdga> skal vel gå an å slette noen .-filer
<sigurdga> men vet ikke hvilke
<geirha> er vel bare å lage en ny bruker...
<sigurdga> kan være litt kjedelig, men d et går an å slette den forrige (etter å ha flytet på ting) og bytte brukernavn
<blaamann> unity --reset; unity --reset-icons
<blaamann> litt mindre drastisk
<blaamann> (12:12:27 PM) jho__ left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<blaamann> FIkk ikke med meg den ^
<malin> hm. omelett ja, det skal jeg fikse meg nå strax
 * Mathias steker seg en pandaunge
 * RoyK damper pinnekjøtt
<Mathias> damping?
<Mathias> må jo friteres i sjokolade
 * RoyK ignorerer Mathias 
<Mathias> :(
 * RoyK tester LTSP :)
<RoyK> terminalserver på linux...
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-11
<Mathias> morn
<RoyK> mrn
<Mathias> mobber du meg? :p
<Kagee> morn
<Mathias> hrmpf
<Mathias> gikk over til ettermiddag ;p
<RoyK> Mathias: det var vel det da du sa morn ;)
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> mrn lle sammn
<Mathias> ellernor
<Mathias> noe*
<RoyK> hei :)
<RoyK> ls
<Mathias> su -
<RoyK> ikke sudo?
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-04
<citoyen> Her skjer det ting mens jeg sover ser jeg
<dr0pix> citoyen: Ikke så mye..
<citoyen> dr0pix: Natt til søndag, var det visst. Jeg har ikke vært på irc i helgen.
<citoyen> sjekket backlog nå
<IvarB> spennende lesing?
<geirha> Kort oppsummert: citoyen er nå sjef
<IvarB> :D
<IvarB> demokrati i praksis eller ble han spurt? :P
<geirha> Nei, hun ble ikke spurt. Mer demokratisk går det ikke an å få det. :)
<IvarB> hehe
<winb> Jeg sliter med vpn på klientsiden. Kobler til serveren men har ikke internett. Hvis jeg kobler til med androidtelefonen fungerer det fintfint. (som bruker samme router)
<winb> ubuntu 12.04
<winb> noen som vet?
<blaamann> Dei få gangane eg har brukt VPN har det fungert fint i Ubuntu (opp mot UiB).
<Mathias> openvpn fungerer fint på 13.04 :P
<winb> blah
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-05
<Malinux> Hvordan får jeg rhythmbox til å oppdatere seg når jeg har endret tags med easytags?
<blaamann> Google foreslår å slette (eller endre navn på) .local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<Malinux> ja, jeg har sett det selv, men syntes ikke det er en fin måte å gjøre det på...
<Malinux> det burde jo enten skje automatisk, eller ved hjelp av en refresh-knapp
<blaamann> Malinux: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2012-January/msg00010.html
<Malinux> :)
<winb> Driver å sender masse bilder fra min nexus 4 via bluetooth til laptopen, men jeg maa godta 1 og 1 fil?
<winb> Har pairet dem opp
<sigurdga> winb: ville brukt noe annet, men vet det er knot. har funnet en ssh-daemon som jeg kan vise pent grafisk og trekke over filer fra, men den er langt fra brukervennlig.
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-07
<winb> naa kan ogsaa vi se videosnutter paa tv2.no (sumo krever fortsatt silverlight)
<Malinux> hva er i såfall nytt?
<winb> Det vet jeg ikke hvordan jeg skal finne ut
<winb> saa svaret er. Vet ikke. :)
<PetterH> Malinux: ikke drm belagt materiale er pakket som flash
<Malinux> PetterH: ah, men hva da med det som er drm-belagt? Det vil da ikke virke i Ubuntu?
<blaamann> Sumo er nevnt her http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<Malinux> aha, så det er samme saken som brukes for netflix
<Malinux> dette er jo en workaround, slik jeg ser det
<blaamann> Det er ikkje HTML nei. Se på det som en litt avansert lukket plugin (Flash er også lukket og heller ikkje HTML).
<Malinux> men poenget er at den ikke er offesielt støttet av noen. Det er jo noen som har mekket den selv for å omgå andre saker
<blaamann> Hvis det funker er det greit nok for meg :-)
<Malinux> det skjønner jeg, men det betyr ikke at det er en fullgod løsning :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-08
<Malinux> har testet ut saken selv nå. Ser at den fikser det så man kan bruke flash for windows også
<PetterH> Malinux: funker som juling, men bruker ikke den for flash. Kun for å slippe å irritere meg over tv2's sære valg av løsninger. (betalt av M$)
<PetterH> Har sendt tv2 en del mail de siste årene å klaget på at de er så sære som ikke gidder å kode gratis klipp i løsninger som kan sees av alle. uavhengig av plattform
<PetterH> hehe. kanskje det hjalp å klage.
<Malinux> det hjelper nok å klage :) spesielt om flere gjør det
<Malinux> evt. så send de en mail ukentlig :) og til slutt daglig ;)
<PetterH> det er hvertfall fremgang at de legger ut gratis matriale i flash. Så får vi se hva som skjer etter hvert.
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> jeg har jo ikke burkt tv2.no på lenge, da jeg aldri får sett videoene deres likevel
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-09
<Malinux> velkommen til ubuntu-no tonyo1984
<Malinux> bug 1244988
<lubotu3> bug 1244988 in jockey (Ubuntu) "IOError: [Errno 19] No such device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244988
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-03
<Malinux_> test
<Aeyoun> Kanskje ingen andre som bruker gedit noe særlig? (Fortsettelse fra lørdag.)
<Mathias> <- bruker gedit
<Aeyoun> Mathias: ser du noengang rare tegn?
<Aeyoun> Jeg har faktisk problemer med at keyboard layouten skifter fra norsk til engelsk når jeg skifter mellom gedit og gnome-terminal (ctrl+space). Kan ikke skjønne at jeg skulle drive og trykke de tastene så fordømt ofte.
<Mathias> du kommer ikke borti super+space?
<Mathias> super+space bytter layout
<Aeyoun> Nei, kan ikke skjønne hvorfor jeg skulle trykke de knappene.
<Aeyoun> Jeg vet det.
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> kun om det er fancye tegn i gedit?
<Aeyoun> Jeg er dog veldig klar over når jeg bruker hvilket layout og ikke.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: fikk capital a with grave accent her om dagen. Vel og merke var tegnet 100% usynlig i både terminalen og gedit.
<Aeyoun> Á er ikke veldig ysynlig ellers.
<Mathias> kan du lage en tekstfil med trøblete tegn, så kan jeg stirre på den i gedit?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: nei. Jeg aner ikke hvordan problemet oppstår og hvor tegnene kommer fra.
<Aeyoun> Siden jeg heller ikke kan se tegnet vet jeg aldri om det er et i filene mine eller ikke.
<Aeyoun> Det er først når noe som parser filene støter på tegnene og ting brekker at jeg merker det.
<Aeyoun> http://www.digi.no/931245/friprog-styrer-mot-konkurs
<RoyK> helvetes regjering
<RoyK> helvetes jævla velgere som stemte dem inn
<geirha> Hva?! er du ikke fornøyd med 100 kr. skattelette??
<citoyen> Nåja, for å være litt djevelens advokat her, så var det såvidt jeg forsto et premiss allerede ved opprettelsen at de skulle bli selvfinansiert etter oppstartsperioden
<citoyen> og det var det vel forrige regjering som bestemte
<geirha> Problemet er vel at Rune Kjølstad er Høyre-mann, og de er jo som kjent ikke så god på økonomi
<RoyK> citoyen: den forrige regjeringa ville også kutte/redusere støtten, men det ble endra til sist
<RoyK> citoyen: dessuten, de hadde nok klart seg ut året med litt underskudd - nå når de ikke får ei krone i tilskudd, får de heller ikke noe kreditt, logisk nok
<Aeyoun> Friprog-senteret hadde også det store problemet at de aldri … dere vet … gjorde noe.
<Aeyoun> Andre statlige informasjonstjenester lager jo i det minste nettsider med informasjon om temaene de er ansvarlige for.
<Aeyoun> Hvor er LinuxErDødsFett.no eller HjelpJegErPåWindows.no.
<Aeyoun> Eller i det minste KommunnenMinValgteWindowsOgAltJegFikkVarEnormeKostnader.no.
<malinux> si det :) folk bryr seg kanskje ikke?
<citoyen> Vanskelig å bry seg når man ikke vet hva det er å bry seg om
<citoyen> Men de har jo en del info på nettsidene sine
<malinux> har jo hørt om noen som hadde skolelinux på maskinene sine da de gikk på skolen og som ikke syntes noe særlig om det
<malinux> vet ikke hvorfor dog
<citoyen> Hadde lyst å ta en titt på årsmeldingen for 2013 for å se hva de faktisk gjør sånn rent praktisk, men jeg klarer ikke å spore den opp
<malinux> hm
<Aeyoun> citoyen: Jeg tror det er en tom PDF bortgjemt et steds.
<Aeyoun> Informasjonen på nettsidene er veldig overfladiske.
<Aeyoun> Ser ut som en samling med ingresser fra Wikipedia-artikler.
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-04
<RoyK> hva bruker folket til videoredigering på linux?
<shazzr> kdenlive
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Windows :P
<RoyK> Aeyoun: snakk om å banne i kjerka :)
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Jeg brukte mye tid og energi, men fant ut at jeg faktiks trengte et mer profesjonelt verktøy selv for mine tulleting.
<Aeyoun> Så valgte videoredigering på Windows etter å ha vurdert og lekt med det som var på Linux.
<RoyK> og hva bruker du i vinduene?
<Aeyoun> Jeg holder dog en knapp på http://www.videolan.org/vlmc/ for fremtiden.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Sony Vegas
<Aeyoun> Nyskjerrig på om det blir noe snakk om gaming på Linux på SpillExpo.no nå på lørdag.
<malinux> finnes profesjonelle videoredigersprogrammer til linux, men de er jo litt dyre da
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-06
<malinux> hjd
<malinux> oops
<malinux> jeg som prøver å få hisory_search til å virke i irssi, men nå gjør den det :)
<malinux> Aeyoun: hva er siste status på opera og diverse videoavspilling? Nå vil ikke db-tv spille av mer f.eks.
<malinux> jeg har jo installert ffmpeg og slikt som du nevnte
<RoyK> ffmpeg eller avconv? ;)
<Aeyoun> malinux: Se "modern media requirements", http://www.opera.com/download/requirements/
<Aeyoun> Også, "lol" til dokumentasjonen for den tittelen.
<Aeyoun> malinux: https://forums.opera.com har en Linux-del. Ligger svar der på litt mer eksotiske problemer om du søker litt
<malinux> Aeyoun: takk
<malinux> Aeyoun: det står at den krever: FFmpeg version 2.3.x for Linux
<malinux> betyr det at en nyevere versjon enn 2.3.X, som f.es. 2.4.x ikke er støttet?
<malinux> rart når Ubuntu står på lista over distroer som er offesielt støttet når ikke ting fungerer ut av boksen :)
<malinux> tja, får prøve begge
<malinux> har jo en 2.4.2 installert nå og noe virker, mens andre ikke gjør
<Aeyoun> Jupp. Nyere versjoner er ikke støttet.
<Aeyoun> ffmpeg er ikke abi-kompatibelt med nyere eller eldre versjoner av seg selv.
<malinux> Aeyoun: aha
<malinux> da skal jeg ordne så jeg ikke tukler dette til mer enn nødvendig :)
<Aeyoun> Det er en uheldig situasjon.
<malinux> ja.. det er jo det
<malinux> men at jeg tar meg bryet med å kompilere ffmpeg og sånt fra bunnen av betyr vel at jeg i alle fall er villig til å gjøre hva det skal være for å bruke opera :)
<malinux> Aeyoun: har nå installert ffmpeg versjon 2.3.5
<malinux> denne videoen vil ikke spille: http://www.dagbladet.no/2014/11/06/kultur/hvem_bryr_seg/klaus_sonstad/tv_2/kropp/36098228/
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-08
<raidghost> Forsøker å legge inn i Grub at den skal boote up ubuntu installasjons isoen. Men det var vist ikke helt lett. Skal reinstallere ubuntu og iso filen ligger i /home/raidghost/Downloads/ og nødvendig info er lagt inn i /etc/grub/custom_40 . Men den skriver opp stdin - this is not a typewriter. OG til slutt så dropper den inn i BusyBox shellet.
<malinux> fikset det
<malinux> jeg som fucka opp med å legge noe på egen linje som skullre være på samme linje
<malinux> men ser ut som den monterer på roota eller noe for får ikke formatert rota ved reinstall fordi isoen er montert der
<malinux> fantastsk, not
<malinux> er denne guiden som er brukt: http://www.howtogeek.com/196933/how-to-boot-linux-iso-images-directly-from-your-hard-drive/
<malinux> får prøve fra en minnepinne i stedet :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-13
 * AndyOslo tror RoyK driver og rebooter litt :)
<RoyK_Heime> AndyOslo: ikke langt fra sannheten ;)
<RoyK> AndyOslo: skulle bare sørge for at alle vm-er kom opp automatisk etter omstart
<RoyK> fint når ting bare virker...
<RoyK> så får jeg ta databasene og sånt fjas seinere
<RoyK_Heime> nå ble det litt vel mye omstart her, men nå er det forhåpentligvis ferdig snart...
<AndyOslo> RoyK_Heime: Marvin som restartes?
<RoyK_Heime> jau
<RoyK_Heime> vil bare sørge for at alt er som det skal være
<AndyOslo> Jaja, nå er den nok mere frisk og fin enn det den har vært på en stund
